# Dopey Donald has broken the stock market ... Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb ...



## Denizen

Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.

Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.

The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.

Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.

Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus



> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...


----------



## gipper

I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.


----------



## Mac1958

Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.

It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.

What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Vote corn pop 2020, ya dope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyroneweaver

Another anti Trump thread from witty man denseinthehead.


----------



## Denizen

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .



Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down. But it does have to happen soon.
> .



Trump resigns. That would be positive news that would calm people down, Stormy Mac.


----------



## JoeB131

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.



You beat me to it.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
Click to expand...

Idiot^^^


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Mac1958

Denizen said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
Click to expand...

Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac1958 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
Click to expand...


Like a promise of more tax cuts


----------



## Mac1958

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
Click to expand...

That doesn't surprise me.  It's not a good idea, but it's probably good politics.
.


----------



## Camp

gipper said:


> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.


He is not being blamed for the virus. He is being blamed for his incompetent response which includes his lying and misinforming citizens.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac1958 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't surprise me.  It's not a good idea, but it's probably good politics.
> .
Click to expand...


He said last night that today we would get the exact details of a payroll tax cut.


----------



## Mac1958

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't surprise me.  It's not a good idea, but it's probably good politics.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said last night that today we would get the exact details of a payroll tax cut.
Click to expand...

I do wish they would just just lock him in a room somewhere.  Without a cell phone.
.


----------



## JLW

gipper said:


> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.


He is getting blamed for his incompetent and inept response just as he should be.


----------



## Obiwan

So the Democrats are upset that Trump can't control a flu virus....

Maybe we all should consider voting for Biden, since he can cure cancer!!!


----------



## Golfing Gator

Mac1958 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't surprise me.  It's not a good idea, but it's probably good politics.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said last night that today we would get the exact details of a payroll tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do wish they would just just lock him in a room somewhere.  Without a cell phone.
> .
Click to expand...


When the next recession hits there will be no tools left to combat it as we have used them all to keep the sugar high as long as possible.


----------



## OldLady

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
Click to expand...

Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
*
I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.


----------



## Mac1958

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't surprise me.  It's not a good idea, but it's probably good politics.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said last night that today we would get the exact details of a payroll tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do wish they would just just lock him in a room somewhere.  Without a cell phone.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the next recession hits there will be no tools left to combat it as we have used them all to keep the sugar high as long as possible.
Click to expand...

YES, and that's key here.

One thing I'm watching pretty carefully is the way the NY Fed found another angle:  Pouring money (half a TRILLION so far) into short term credit markets to grease the system.  While the Trumpsters won't admit it (or more likely, haven't been told about it in the alternate universe because it's socialism 'n stuff), it has proven to be pretty effective.

So now that interest rates here are essentially zero, we may well see some other tricks.  We'll see.
.


----------



## Polishprince

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
Click to expand...



Since when is the President responsible for viruses that emerge during his reign?   

Although, in actuality, it was a dispute between the Russian Federation and Saudi kingdom re: the price of oil that caused yesterday's dip in the market.


----------



## Golfing Gator

OldLady said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
> *
> I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.
Click to expand...


While that certainly sounds noble, but that would be like using a sledge hammer to put up a thumbtack 

It is being done to stimulate the economy to keep the expansion going past November.  The problem is that we will have a recession sooner rather than later, they are a built in part of our economic system and can only be delayed for so long.  What we are doing now is the equivalent of drinking Red Bulls and taking No Doze to stave off sleep...it works for a while but when the crash comes it is even worse.


----------



## OldLady

Golfing Gator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
> *
> I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While that certainly sounds noble, but that would be like using a sledge hammer to put up a thumbtack
> 
> It is being done to stimulate the economy to keep the expansion going past November.  The problem is that we will have a recession sooner rather than later, they are a built in part of our economic system and can only be delayed for so long.  What we are doing now is the equivalent of drinking Red Bulls and taking No Doze to stave off sleep...it works for a while but when the crash comes it is even worse.
Click to expand...

I ask again:  What is a payroll tax cut?  Do I have more $$ in my paycheck or are employers relieved of some of their tax obligations?


----------



## OldLady

Golfing Gator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
> *
> I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While that certainly sounds noble, but that would be like using a sledge hammer to put up a thumbtack
> 
> It is being done to stimulate the economy to keep the expansion going past November.  The problem is that we will have a recession sooner rather than later, they are a built in part of our economic system and can only be delayed for so long.  What we are doing now is the equivalent of drinking Red Bulls and taking No Doze to stave off sleep...it works for a while but when the crash comes it is even worse.
Click to expand...

He can use a sledge hammer as far as I'm concerned, because I am one of the people who might well be affected and I sure as hell couldn't afford to stay home a month without a paycheck.   I'm in adult education and we normally go by the school district's cancellation decisions.  Schools are the first thing communities are talking about closing in affected areas, and even though there are no cases yet in Maine, our director is already getting nervous.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .


Notice the timing of this. 
Democraps need a recession.....so they use the media to create one.....just like they did in 2008.


----------



## Mac1958

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the timing of this. Democraps need a recession.....so they use the media to create one.....just like they did in 2008.
Click to expand...

That's partisan politics. Party over country.
.


----------



## Golfing Gator

OldLady said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
> *
> I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While that certainly sounds noble, but that would be like using a sledge hammer to put up a thumbtack
> 
> It is being done to stimulate the economy to keep the expansion going past November.  The problem is that we will have a recession sooner rather than later, they are a built in part of our economic system and can only be delayed for so long.  What we are doing now is the equivalent of drinking Red Bulls and taking No Doze to stave off sleep...it works for a while but when the crash comes it is even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again:  What is a payroll tax cut?  Do I have more $$ in my paycheck or are employers relieved of some of their tax obligations?
Click to expand...


The last time it was done it was only for the employee.  Your contributions to SS and Medicare and the like are cut by a percent and you get a bit more money in your check.    Is it enough money to make a difference in your life?   The last cut, in 2011 I think, was 2 percentage points.    I do not know how much money you make, but if you make say $100,000 then your check would be about 80 dollars more each 2 weeks.


----------



## Golfing Gator

OldLady said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
> *
> I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While that certainly sounds noble, but that would be like using a sledge hammer to put up a thumbtack
> 
> It is being done to stimulate the economy to keep the expansion going past November.  The problem is that we will have a recession sooner rather than later, they are a built in part of our economic system and can only be delayed for so long.  What we are doing now is the equivalent of drinking Red Bulls and taking No Doze to stave off sleep...it works for a while but when the crash comes it is even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use a sledge hammer as far as I'm concerned, because I am one of the people who might well be affected and I sure as hell couldn't afford to stay home a month without a paycheck.   I'm in adult education and we normally go by the school district's cancellation decisions.  Schools are the first thing communities are talking about closing in affected areas, and even though there are no cases yet in Maine, our director is already getting nervous.
Click to expand...


If you are going without a pay check then the payroll tax cut would not help you a bit


----------



## Denizen

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
Click to expand...


The road to hell is lined with Donald Trump's tax cuts.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the timing of this. Democraps need a recession.....so they use the media to create one.....just like they did in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's partisan politics. Party over country.
> .
Click to expand...

The primary reason I don't support Democrats is because they've made it clear that political power overrules their sense of decency and their pride in this nation. They are all for ruining lives and everything that goes with it if it means taking back the political power they lost due to their incompetence.


----------



## blackhawk




----------



## Denizen

Polishprince said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is the President responsible for viruses that emerge during his reign?
> 
> Although, in actuality, it was a dispute between the Russian Federation and Saudi kingdom re: the price of oil that caused yesterday's dip in the market.
Click to expand...


Dopey Donald told the virus begone.


----------



## OldLady

Golfing Gator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
> *
> I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While that certainly sounds noble, but that would be like using a sledge hammer to put up a thumbtack
> 
> It is being done to stimulate the economy to keep the expansion going past November.  The problem is that we will have a recession sooner rather than later, they are a built in part of our economic system and can only be delayed for so long.  What we are doing now is the equivalent of drinking Red Bulls and taking No Doze to stave off sleep...it works for a while but when the crash comes it is even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use a sledge hammer as far as I'm concerned, because I am one of the people who might well be affected and I sure as hell couldn't afford to stay home a month without a paycheck.   I'm in adult education and we normally go by the school district's cancellation decisions.  Schools are the first thing communities are talking about closing in affected areas, and even though there are no cases yet in Maine, our director is already getting nervous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are going without a pay check then the payroll tax cut would not help you a bit
Click to expand...

true dat
and if I had to get all mixed up with DHHS to get paid for downtime,  fuggetaboutit.  I would hope that would be money reimbursed to employers so they could give those of us without sick time a check.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

gipper said:


> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.


That was the point of creating the hoax.


----------



## Golfing Gator

OldLady said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
> *
> I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While that certainly sounds noble, but that would be like using a sledge hammer to put up a thumbtack
> 
> It is being done to stimulate the economy to keep the expansion going past November.  The problem is that we will have a recession sooner rather than later, they are a built in part of our economic system and can only be delayed for so long.  What we are doing now is the equivalent of drinking Red Bulls and taking No Doze to stave off sleep...it works for a while but when the crash comes it is even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use a sledge hammer as far as I'm concerned, because I am one of the people who might well be affected and I sure as hell couldn't afford to stay home a month without a paycheck.   I'm in adult education and we normally go by the school district's cancellation decisions.  Schools are the first thing communities are talking about closing in affected areas, and even though there are no cases yet in Maine, our director is already getting nervous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are going without a pay check then the payroll tax cut would not help you a bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true dat
> and if I had to get all mixed up with DHHS to get paid for downtime,  fuggetaboutit.  I would hope that would be money reimbursed to employers so they could give those of us without sick time a check.
Click to expand...


that is possible, they could cut theirs as well.   We do not know the details yet.  Just remember, whatever is cut just adds to the debt and in this case makes both SS and Medicare even less solvent.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Tipsycatlover said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the point of creating the hoax.
Click to expand...


It is impressive how the Dems got China and Iran and Italy and South Korea to go along with the hoax and pretend all those people are sick and dying.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

gipper said:


> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.



He gets blamed for his own incompetence.
Just as you will for not recognizing as much.


----------



## OldLady

Golfing Gator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
> *
> I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that certainly sounds noble, but that would be like using a sledge hammer to put up a thumbtack
> 
> It is being done to stimulate the economy to keep the expansion going past November.  The problem is that we will have a recession sooner rather than later, they are a built in part of our economic system and can only be delayed for so long.  What we are doing now is the equivalent of drinking Red Bulls and taking No Doze to stave off sleep...it works for a while but when the crash comes it is even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use a sledge hammer as far as I'm concerned, because I am one of the people who might well be affected and I sure as hell couldn't afford to stay home a month without a paycheck.   I'm in adult education and we normally go by the school district's cancellation decisions.  Schools are the first thing communities are talking about closing in affected areas, and even though there are no cases yet in Maine, our director is already getting nervous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are going without a pay check then the payroll tax cut would not help you a bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true dat
> and if I had to get all mixed up with DHHS to get paid for downtime,  fuggetaboutit.  I would hope that would be money reimbursed to employers so they could give those of us without sick time a check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is possible, they could cut theirs as well.   We do not know the details yet.  Just remember, whatever is cut just adds to the debt and in this case makes both SS and Medicare even less solvent.
Click to expand...

I do understand, but I have to focus on daily survival first.
Is there a better way to handle this than giving folks a hand if they need to stay home?


----------



## imawhosure

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the timing of this.
> Democraps need a recession.....so they use the media to create one.....just like they did in 2008.
Click to expand...




Golfing Gator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
> *
> I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While that certainly sounds noble, but that would be like using a sledge hammer to put up a thumbtack
> 
> It is being done to stimulate the economy to keep the expansion going past November.  The problem is that we will have a recession sooner rather than later, they are a built in part of our economic system and can only be delayed for so long.  What we are doing now is the equivalent of drinking Red Bulls and taking No Doze to stave off sleep...it works for a while but when the crash comes it is even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask again:  What is a payroll tax cut?  Do I have more $$ in my paycheck or are employers relieved of some of their tax obligations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time it was done it was only for the employee.  Your contributions to SS and Medicare and the like are cut by a percent and you get a bit more money in your check.    Is it enough money to make a difference in your life?   The last cut, in 2011 I think, was 2 percentage points.    I do not know how much money you make, but if you make say $100,000 then your check would be about 80 dollars more each 2 weeks.
Click to expand...




OldLady said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
> *
> I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While that certainly sounds noble, but that would be like using a sledge hammer to put up a thumbtack
> 
> It is being done to stimulate the economy to keep the expansion going past November.  The problem is that we will have a recession sooner rather than later, they are a built in part of our economic system and can only be delayed for so long.  What we are doing now is the equivalent of drinking Red Bulls and taking No Doze to stave off sleep...it works for a while but when the crash comes it is even worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use a sledge hammer as far as I'm concerned, because I am one of the people who might well be affected and I sure as hell couldn't afford to stay home a month without a paycheck.   I'm in adult education and we normally go by the school district's cancellation decisions.  Schools are the first thing communities are talking about closing in affected areas, and even though there are no cases yet in Maine, our director is already getting nervous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are going without a pay check then the payroll tax cut would not help you a bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true dat
> and if I had to get all mixed up with DHHS to get paid for downtime,  fuggetaboutit.  I would hope that would be money reimbursed to employers so they could give those of us without sick time a check.
Click to expand...


Lets talk economics!

Here is the deal-------------> follow me here------------->remember when Obama made all those shovel ready jobs supposedly? Why did he do it?  BECAUSE we NEEDED jobs!  Forget about if his effort worked or not, but his approach was logical.

Trump does not need to do that.

Why?

Because today, we have an OVER abundance of jobs!  He needs to keep Americans with enough money in their pockets, so when this threat lifts, and it will; Americans have enough cash on hand to prime the economic pump themselves.

CONSIDER----------->they are highly suggesting that this virus will lose a lot of steam in the late spring and summer months.  Even with a partial slowdown, people are going to have jobs because people are going to be off because of illness, so the employment cuts in everything but the service sector will be minimal.  Yes economic activity will falter, but so will production, meaning an almost neutral stance economically.

So now, the threat passes, what happens if the citizens have no money?  Yeah, not good!  If demand builds, but you have no money to satisfy demand, then you really have a problem, don't you!

So while I agree with Gator on how much money you are going to get from any payroll cut, the idea is to not allow demand to rise, with no expendable cash to satisfy the demand at least somewhat, reigniting the economy.

Again---->we do NOT need an influx of more jobs!  We need the ability to fill our demands when the crisis passes, and to do that, we need as much cash on hand as possible as consumers.

P.S. Anyone have a mortgage?  You owe money in student loans, etc?  REFINANCE it quickly!

This is the same as a TAX CUT for you!  Don't be dumb!  Get more money in your pocket for now, and the future.  Take advantage of a bad situation, and make something good happen for yourself.

And if Mac reads this P.S. I am sure he will agree!


----------



## westwall

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
Click to expand...






Dopey denizen posts another in his endless "orange man bad" cavalcade of idiotic threads.


----------



## mudwhistle

Hutch Starskey said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets blamed for his own incompetence.
> Just as you will for not recognizing as much.
Click to expand...

Care to point out what he could have done better?
Do you have a plan to make sure we have enough TP to make it thru this crisis?
How are you going to prevent the spread of diseases if you insist on letting everyone sneak into the country without proper screening?


----------



## imawhosure

mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets blamed for his own incompetence.
> Just as you will for not recognizing as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to point out what he could have done better?
> Do you have a plan to make sure we have enough TP to make it thru this crisis?
> How are you going to prevent the spread of diseases if you insist on letting everyone sneak into the country without proper screening?
Click to expand...



And just think Mud-------------> let us say it costs 10,000 bucks to treat someone with Corona.  

Why hell, all the Dems want to give free healthcare to any illegals that can get across the border today, tomorrow, or any day following.  And yet, they talk about deficits?!?!?!?!?!?!

Who is kidding who/whom!


----------



## Denizen

westwall said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dopey denizen posts another in his endless "orange man bad" cavalcade of idiotic threads.
Click to expand...


You are like the Titanic steaming to your doom and I am slowly turning you from disaster.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets blamed for his own incompetence.
> Just as you will for not recognizing as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to point out what he could have done better?
> Do you have a plan to make sure we have enough TP to make it thru this crisis?
> How are you going to prevent the spread of diseases if you insist on letting everyone sneak into the country without proper screening?
Click to expand...


What proper screening was that?


----------



## Brain357

At least he was responsible and decreased deficits when times were good...


----------



## AntonToo

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .



Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.

Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.

Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.


----------



## OldLady

antontoo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
Click to expand...

Although I don't agree with the President's dismissal of the virus, I certainly don't think our current situation will necessitate your doom and gloom scenario either.  It feeds panic.  Is there no middle road here?  Close your eyes or go hysterical?  Is that all we've got to choose from?


----------



## Mac1958

antontoo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
Click to expand...

I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
.


----------



## Grumblenuts

The virus is just the inevitable pin bursting this, by far, most shit filled bubble ever..


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not being blamed for the virus. He is being blamed for his incompetent response which includes his lying and misinforming citizens.
Click to expand...

You mean like telling people the term tests positive does not mean died from.  Democrats have blown this up completely.


----------



## AntonToo

Mac1958 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
> .
Click to expand...


You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?

It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.

What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?


----------



## Mac1958

antontoo said:


> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?  It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is on lockdown.  What is it that your are hoping for exactly here?


A few things.

I'm hoping that (a) some information I'm reading is correct, and that the virus may largely dissipate during the spring and summer months, that (b) countries will begin reporting soon that the severity of the illness really isn't as bad as some fear, that (c) markets realize soon that they have over-reacted this whole story, that (d) whatever the upcoming fiscal stimulus we'll see will be helpful regardless of what I think of it, that (e) programmed market shorts won't kick in en masse any time soon, that (f) the American economy will be resilient enough to rebound in the spring.

Or some nice combination therein.

And I'm not alone.  Institutional investors are apparently setting themselves up for exactly that scenario, which would mean some short term deterioration of markets for the next month or two followed by a strong rebound.

Since I'm not motivated or animated by partisan politics, I'm staying quite positive for now and not hoping for the worst.  Even though I'm not a Trump fan.
.


----------



## AntonToo

Mac1958 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?  It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is on lockdown.  What is it that your are hoping for exactly here?
> 
> 
> 
> A few things.
> 
> I'm hoping that (a) some information I'm reading is correct, and that the virus may largely dissipate during the spring and summer months, that (b) countries will begin reporting soon that the severity of the illness really isn't as bad as some fear, that (c) markets realize soon that they have over-reacted this whole story, that (d) whatever the upcoming fiscal stimulus we'll see will be helpful regardless of what I think of it, that (e) programmed market shorts won't kick in en masse any time soon, that (f) the American economy will be resilient enough to rebound in the spring.
> 
> Or some nice combination therein.
> 
> And I'm not alone.  Institutional investors are setting themselves up for exactly that scenario, which would mean some short term deterioration of markets for the next month or two followed by a strong rebound.
> 
> Since I'm not motivated or animated by partisan politics, I'm staying quite positive for now and not hoping for the worst.  Even though I'm not a Trump fan.
> .
Click to expand...


Singapore has summer year long with pretty consistent tempretures of 75/88F in any given month.

They have not been spared from infection spread untill they cracked down hardcore on it.

Singapore's coronavirus response contained outbreak—but is hard to replicate


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Mac1958 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?  It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is on lockdown.  What is it that your are hoping for exactly here?
> 
> 
> 
> A few things.
> 
> I'm hoping that (a) some information I'm reading is correct, and that the virus may largely dissipate during the spring and summer months, that (b) countries will begin reporting soon that the severity of the illness really isn't as bad as some fear, that (c) markets realize soon that they have over-reacted this whole story, that (d) whatever the upcoming fiscal stimulus we'll see will be helpful regardless of what I think of it, that (e) programmed market shorts won't kick in en masse any time soon, that (f) the American economy will be resilient enough to rebound in the spring.
> 
> Or some nice combination therein.
> 
> And I'm not alone.  Institutional investors are apparently setting themselves up for exactly that scenario, which would mean some short term deterioration of markets for the next month or two followed by a strong rebound.
> 
> Since I'm not motivated or animated by partisan politics, I'm staying quite positive for now and not hoping for the worst.  Even though I'm not a Trump fan.
> .
Click to expand...


Investors are anxiously awaiting to get back into the market and buy their stocks back at a lower price.  Besides the virus, Russia and Saudi Arabia are having an oil war.  Good for gasoline prices, really bad for the stock market, neither of which Trump has control over.  

Once we get control over the virus, or it starts to go in reverse during the warmer months, people will see that as a cue to get back in.  Once it starts, everybody will get back in the game at once hoping to capitalize on the lower prices.  

Coronavirus latest: China records another low in new virus cases


----------



## Crepitus

Golfing Gator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
Click to expand...

Tax cuts they don't need, that will do more harm than good in the long run.

We need to stop artificially propping up the market.  Most of the people heavily invest in the stock market are already wealthy.  Let's look after the little guy for a change.


----------



## westwall

Denizen said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dopey denizen posts another in his endless "orange man bad" cavalcade of idiotic threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are like the Titanic steaming to your doom and I am slowly turning you from disaster.
Click to expand...






You ARE the Titanic, little dopey denizen.


----------



## Nostra

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
Click to expand...

So, we are officially past the Barry Hussein economy now?


----------



## westwall

antontoo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?
> 
> It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?
Click to expand...







Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.


----------



## Theowl32

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .


Cannot tell if you think Trump trying to calm everyone is a good idea while the political opportunists in the media are creating panic by calling Trump a liar every chance they get when he does try to calm everyone.

I really cannot tell. Cause from your post, it seems you are thinking it is wise to calm everyone, but I know you don't think Trump does anything right, even though you claim to be an in the middle guy.

So, what do you think?


----------



## Mac1958

Theowl32 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot tell if you think Trump trying to calm everyone is a good idea while the political opportunists in the media are creating panic by calling Trump a liar every chance they get when he does try to calm everyone.
> 
> I really cannot tell. Cause from your post, it seems you are thinking it is wise to calm everyone, but I know you don't think Trump does anything right, even though you claim to be an in the middle guy.
> 
> So, what do you think?
Click to expand...

I think most people know not to take him seriously at this point, so what he says doesn't really matter.

Hopefully he won't say something stupid or counterproductive.  That would be enough for me.

We have a decent chance of pulling out of this, and I hope it happens.
.


----------



## AntonToo

westwall said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?
> 
> It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.
Click to expand...


The going rate is 20% hospitalization and 2% death. That is HUGE. 

Anyone above the age of 55 is thinking twice about how they are going about their life for the next half a year.


----------



## DrLove

Ruh Roh - That +800 start is into the proverbial dead cat bounce. 

24,156.97 *+305.95* (1.28%)
Mar 10, 10:53 AM EDT

Market sniffed a bailout. Payroll tax cut? That's stupid and doesn't help the guy who's been furloughed or laid off. Nor does it help the guy who's been asked to self-quarantine without pay. Nor does it help the hospitality, travel, leisure, meetings/ events or airline industries.  

I see that Dopey Donald is meeting with bankers. WTF - Banks are doing great - Fuck banks. Talk to the industry leaders who are affected the most.


----------



## AntonToo

Mac1958 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot tell if you think Trump trying to calm everyone is a good idea while the political opportunists in the media are creating panic by calling Trump a liar every chance they get when he does try to calm everyone.
> 
> I really cannot tell. Cause from your post, it seems you are thinking it is wise to calm everyone, but I know you don't think Trump does anything right, even though you claim to be an in the middle guy.
> 
> So, what do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think most people know not to take him seriously at this point
> .
Click to expand...


Although it may seem like a minor point in the age of Turmp, thats a pretty crazy statement about the President of the United States and the Leader of the Free World from a historic perspective.


----------



## Theowl32

Mac1958 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot tell if you think Trump trying to calm everyone is a good idea while the political opportunists in the media are creating panic by calling Trump a liar every chance they get when he does try to calm everyone.
> 
> I really cannot tell. Cause from your post, it seems you are thinking it is wise to calm everyone, but I know you don't think Trump does anything right, even though you claim to be an in the middle guy.
> 
> So, what do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think most people know not to take him seriously at this point, so what he says doesn't really matter.
> 
> Hopefully he won't say something stupid or counterproductive.  That would be enough for me.
> 
> We have a decent chance of pulling out of this, and I hope it happens.
> .
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Mac1958

antontoo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot tell if you think Trump trying to calm everyone is a good idea while the political opportunists in the media are creating panic by calling Trump a liar every chance they get when he does try to calm everyone.
> 
> I really cannot tell. Cause from your post, it seems you are thinking it is wise to calm everyone, but I know you don't think Trump does anything right, even though you claim to be an in the middle guy.
> 
> So, what do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think most people know not to take him seriously at this point
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats a pretty outstanding statement about the Leader of the Free World.
Click to expand...

It is what it is.
.


----------



## M14 Shooter

*Dopey Donald has broken the stock market... *

This is nothing but pure, unadulterated, hyper-partisan bigotry.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

antontoo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?
> 
> It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The going rate is 20% hospitalization and 2% death. That is HUGE.
> 
> Anyone above the age of 55 is thinking twice about how they are going about their life for the next half a year.
Click to expand...


I'm 60 with several chronic illnesses.  I have a routine appointment to see a nurse practitioner who is taking over for my doctor as she's away on paternity leave.  I'm still going to make it even though I don't necessarily have to go. If you're going to go through life being scared to live, you really have no life at all to begin with.


----------



## mudwhistle

antontoo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
Click to expand...

Oil is collapsing?

Are we running out of oil now?

When did this happen?


----------



## g5000

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
Click to expand...

Wachyoo talkin bout?  Dear Leader told me the virus was a hoax!  Nobody knows more about viruses than he does.  His uncle was a super-genius.


----------



## Nostra

g5000 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wachyoo talkin bout?  Dear Leader told me the virus was a hoax!  Nobody knows more about viruses than he does.  His uncle was a super-genius.
Click to expand...

Did I miss where you predicted yesterday's fall of the DOW?


----------



## AntonToo

mudwhistle said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oil is collapsing?
> 
> Are we running out of oil now?
> 
> When did this happen?
Click to expand...


OIL prices silly.


----------



## AntonToo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?
> 
> It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The going rate is 20% hospitalization and 2% death. That is HUGE.
> 
> Anyone above the age of 55 is thinking twice about how they are going about their life for the next half a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 60 with several chronic illnesses.  I have a routine appointment to see a nurse practitioner who is taking over for my doctor as she's away on paternity leave.  I'm still going to make it even though I don't necessarily have to go. If you're going to go through life being scared to live, you really have no life at all to begin with.
Click to expand...


How many coronavirus cases in your city?


----------



## Mac-7

antontoo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?
> 
> It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The going rate is 20% hospitalization and 2% death. That is HUGE.
> 
> Anyone above the age of 55 is thinking twice about how they are going about their life for the next half a year.
Click to expand...

2% of 20%?

thats not worth destroying the world economy over


----------



## Mac-7

antontoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?
> 
> It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The going rate is 20% hospitalization and 2% death. That is HUGE.
> 
> Anyone above the age of 55 is thinking twice about how they are going about their life for the next half a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 60 with several chronic illnesses.  I have a routine appointment to see a nurse practitioner who is taking over for my doctor as she's away on paternity leave.  I'm still going to make it even though I don't necessarily have to go. If you're going to go through life being scared to live, you really have no life at all to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many coronavirus cases in your city?
Click to expand...




antontoo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?
> 
> It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The going rate is 20% hospitalization and 2% death. That is HUGE.
> 
> Anyone above the age of 55 is thinking twice about how they are going about their life for the next half a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 60 with several chronic illnesses.  I have a routine appointment to see a nurse practitioner who is taking over for my doctor as she's away on paternity leave.  I'm still going to make it even though I don't necessarily have to go. If you're going to go through life being scared to live, you really have no life at all to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many coronavirus cases in your city?
Click to expand...

3


----------



## AntonToo

Mac-7 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?
> 
> It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The going rate is 20% hospitalization and 2% death. That is HUGE.
> 
> Anyone above the age of 55 is thinking twice about how they are going about their life for the next half a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2% of 20%?
> 
> thats not worth destroying the world economy over
Click to expand...


NO, 2% of all who get infected.


----------



## Mac-7

antontoo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?
> 
> It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The going rate is 20% hospitalization and 2% death. That is HUGE.
> 
> Anyone above the age of 55 is thinking twice about how they are going about their life for the next half a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2% of 20%?
> 
> thats not worth destroying the world economy over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, 2% of all who get infected.
Click to expand...

Its still not worth destroying the world economy


----------



## g5000

Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.

Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.


And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.


----------



## Mac-7

antontoo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more hopeful, and I'm not given to making assumptions on how things will play out.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?
> 
> It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The going rate is 20% hospitalization and 2% death. That is HUGE.
> 
> Anyone above the age of 55 is thinking twice about how they are going about their life for the next half a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2% of 20%?
> 
> thats not worth destroying the world economy over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, 2% of all who get infected.
Click to expand...

I would argue 2% of the known cases of coronavirus

many if not most people who are infected have such mild symptoms they never know they have it


----------



## AntonToo

Mac-7 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't see how this plays out without treatment or immunization?
> 
> It's happening right in front of you. It ALREADY happened in China. Italy is already on lockdown.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping for here? Infection will keep spreading and people are going to hunker down, travel less, be less productive, spending less and a slowing down economy is inevitable for at least next two quarters. What other possibilities are there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The going rate is 20% hospitalization and 2% death. That is HUGE.
> 
> Anyone above the age of 55 is thinking twice about how they are going about their life for the next half a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2% of 20%?
> 
> thats not worth destroying the world economy over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, 2% of all who get infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its still not worth destroying the world economy
Click to expand...


Thats not how the world works. There is not a central descision making. 

There are governments, organizations and indivuals who are acting on risk information as it is coming in.


----------



## okfine

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
Click to expand...

Can you say Trump Virus?


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.


Due to a lack of test kits shipped from china not everyone has been tested

the last reports from south korea have a death rate of .6%

which is still higher than the common flu but not the end of mankind


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .


blame the media and any partisan politician. taking your money


----------



## Mac-7

antontoo said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people require no treatment.   Except for a small percentage of the population this virus is little more than the common cold on steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The going rate is 20% hospitalization and 2% death. That is HUGE.
> 
> Anyone above the age of 55 is thinking twice about how they are going about their life for the next half a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2% of 20%?
> 
> thats not worth destroying the world economy over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, 2% of all who get infected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its still not worth destroying the world economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not how the world works. There is not a central descision making.
> 
> There are governments, organizations and indivuals who are acting on risk information as it is coming in.
Click to expand...

True

human nature leans toward overreacting


----------



## jc456

Camp said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> He is not being blamed for the virus. He is being blamed for his incompetent response which includes his lying and misinforming citizens.
Click to expand...

hahahahahahahaha name the incompetency


----------



## 2aguy

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
Click to expand...



Moron...it was Saudi Arabia and Russia who tanked the market for now over oil prices....you doofus...


----------



## jc456

OldLady said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.  It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.  What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since neither one of those things are likely to happen, we'll have to look elsewhere, assuming we're hoping for the best.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a promise of more tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golfing Gator:  * What is a payroll tax cut?  Is that a benefit to employers or workers?
> *
> I was relieved to read this a.m. in the local paper that he is working on relief for hourly workers who need to stay home due to the virus/any restrictions on attendance.
Click to expand...

I love it that gator doesn't understand what an hourly worker is.


----------



## DrLove

g5000 said:


> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.



3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.

Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer


----------



## 2aguy

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .




No...the democrats are trying......the democrats in the press, the democrat party working with the democrats in the press...if they reported this accurately, that it was Saudi Arabia and Russia playing with the oil prices, and that the Corona virus is no more a problem than the regular flu is, we wouldn't have the hysteria....

But then that wouldn't help the doddering joe biden....


----------



## jc456

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
Click to expand...

it will?  how do you know? or are you talking out your ass as normal?


----------



## toobfreak

JoeB131 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it.
Click to expand...



I'm sorry, why should Trump resign again?

Because the Chinese let loose a virus causing global fears?
Because the Saudis and Russians are in an oil war?
Because it is cloudy in Montana 260 days a year?
Because the price of Corn Pops just went up?
Because they just canceled reruns of your favorite: "Mama's Family?"
Because the Democrats STILL don't have a clue how to beat him at the polls in 8 months?
And I won't even try asking you what you think he should be in prison for:

For beating Hillary Clinton?
For not being a Russian spy?
For not being impeached for power he never abused nor subpoenas he never ignored?
For being called a God by 125,000 Indians?
For still being on the ballot for 2020?


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
Click to expand...

The WHO is not a credible reference


----------



## 2aguy

toobfreak said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, why should Trump resign again?
> 
> Because the Chinese let loose a virus causing global fears?
> Because the Saudis and Russians are in an oil war?
> Because it is cloudy in Montana 260 days a year?
> Because the price of Corn Pops just went up?
> Because they just canceled reruns of your favorite: "Mama's Family?"
> Because the Democrats STILL don't have a clue how to beat him at the polls in 8 months?
Click to expand...



You forgot....

Because the likely democrat nominee can't remember where he is, who he is married to, who was the President when he was Vice President, can't complete sentences, and now can't stand for long periods of time and needs a chair for the debate....


----------



## g5000

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
Click to expand...

Dear Leader is the only authority.  He knows more about viruses than anybody.

"It could go up, it could go down.  In any case, I will be right!"


----------



## DrLove

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
Click to expand...


Good point - You should get all your "facts" about science from the very stable genius!


----------



## Mac-7

toobfreak said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, why should Trump resign again?
> 
> Because the Chinese let loose a virus causing global fears?
> Because the Saudis and Russians are in an oil war?
> Because it is cloudy in Montana 260 days a year?
> Because the price of Corn Pops just went up?
> Because they just canceled reruns of your favorite: "Mama's Family?"
> Because the Democrats STILL don't have a clue how to beat him at the polls in 8 months?
Click to expand...

For hysterical libs the answer is ALL OF THE ABOVE


----------



## DrLove

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Leader is the only authority.  He knows more about viruses than anybody.
Click to expand...


Did you see him at the CDC with his KAG hat on yammering about how the experts were all so impressed by his knowledge?


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point - You should get all your "facts" about science from the very stable genius!
Click to expand...

We are getting information from everywhere

in s korea the death rate is .6%

so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed


----------



## g5000

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Leader is the only authority.  He knows more about viruses than anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see him at the CDC with his KAG hat on yammering about how the experts were all so impressed by his knowledge?
Click to expand...

I did.  He made the pandemic all about himself.  He's a super-genius and would be the best doctor ever.  During a visit to the Centers for Disease Control in the middle of a grave crisis, the mad clown wore a campaign hat!


----------



## jc456

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Leader is the only authority.  He knows more about viruses than anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see him at the CDC with his KAG hat on yammering about how the experts were all so impressed by his knowledge?
Click to expand...

so?


----------



## DrLove

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point - You should get all your "facts" about science from the very stable genius!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
Click to expand...


Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?

*South Korea *
*Coronavirus Cases:*
7,513 
*Deaths:*
58
*Recovered:*
247

And ya better look at Italy 

Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Leader is the only authority.  He knows more about viruses than anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see him at the CDC with his KAG hat on yammering about how the experts were all so impressed by his knowledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  He made the pandemic all about himself.  He's a super-genius and would be the best doctor ever.  During a visit to the Centers for Disease Control in the middle of a grave crisis, the mad clown wore a campaign hat!
Click to expand...

In that case you should vote for Joe Biden on november 5th like a loyal dem


----------



## g5000

Mac-7 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> 
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Leader is the only authority.  He knows more about viruses than anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see him at the CDC with his KAG hat on yammering about how the experts were all so impressed by his knowledge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  He made the pandemic all about himself.  He's a super-genius and would be the best doctor ever.  During a visit to the Centers for Disease Control in the middle of a grave crisis, the mad clown wore a campaign hat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you should vote for Joe Biden on november 5th like a loyal dem
Click to expand...

I have never voted for a Democrat for President and have no intention of doing so now.

I am voting for Snoopy or Pat Paulson.  I have no choice since I am a conservative.


----------



## bodecea

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
Click to expand...

It's all a hoax....nothing to see here.


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flu mortality rate is 0.1 percent.
> 
> Coronavirus mortality rate is 2 percent.  At least 20 times higher than the flu.
> 
> And there is no vaccine for coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point - You should get all your "facts" about science from the very stable genius!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
Click to expand...

For south korea that is about .7%

Does that sound like the End of Days to you?

not to me


----------



## g5000

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.4% is the current WHO mortality estimate. But it will go much higher.
> 
> Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> 
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point - You should get all your "facts" about science from the very stable genius!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
Click to expand...

It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius. 

It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.


----------



## Nostra

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point - You should get all your "facts" about science from the very stable genius!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
Click to expand...

Is that why they have over 9,000 cases and the USA has about 700?


----------



## M14 Shooter

toobfreak said:


> I'm sorry, why should Trump resign again?


Because the next season of The Expanse won't be out until December.


----------



## DrLove

Nostra said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point - You should get all your "facts" about science from the very stable genius!
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they have over 9,000 cases and the USA has about 700?
Click to expand...


Trumptardians are so damned gullible. Might be helpful to have the 1.1 million test kits as were promised last week instead of 75,000 y'think?


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WHO is not a credible reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point - You should get all your "facts" about science from the very stable genius!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
Click to expand...

Korea did not contain the virus because they have millions of people in transit both ways due to business interests and tourism

China hid the problem and south korea was widely infected by the time they knew anything was wrong


----------



## Mac-7

Nostra said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point - You should get all your "facts" about science from the very stable genius!
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they have over 9,000 cases and the USA has about 700?
Click to expand...

Its so easy to expose the lies or faulty logic of the anti trump crowd


----------



## toobfreak

DrLove said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they have over 9,000 cases and the USA has about 700?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumptardians are so damned gullible. Might be helpful to have the 1.1 million test kits as were promised last week instead of 75,000 y'think?
Click to expand...


Yep, I agree.  75,000 test kits soon to be greatly increased to far more isn't nearly enough for the 700 cases we have for a virus which there is no cure for yet anyway.


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they have over 9,000 cases and the USA has about 700?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumptardians are so damned gullible. Might be helpful to have the 1.1 million test kits as were promised last week instead of 75,000 y'think?
Click to expand...

We got the 1.1 mil test kits

but 1.5 mil were promised so trump is .4 mil short

maybe if Americans were not trade puppets of china trump could have met the goal


----------



## g5000

Mac-7 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point - You should get all your "facts" about science from the very stable genius!
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Korea did not contain the virus because they have millions of people in transit both ways due to business interests and tourism
> 
> China hid the problem and south korea was widely infected by the time they knew anything was wrong
Click to expand...

South Korea was doing over 100,000 tests while Dear Leader was standing around with his thumb up his ass telling you rubes this was all a hoax.


----------



## g5000

You know why the rube herd is trashing the WHO right now?  Because Trump turned down their offer of coronavirus test kits.  He fucked up. Bigly.  And now the coronavirus is in full community contagion because of the big, fat idiot.

So now it is vital the rube herd attack the WHO.  This is a classic Trump tactic.

And now that it is in full community contagion, it is vital the rubes believe it is no big deal.

Classic Trump tactics.  Get the rubes to bleev Dear Leader can do no wrong no matter how badly he fucks up.


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Korea did not contain the virus because they have millions of people in transit both ways due to business interests and tourism
> 
> China hid the problem and south korea was widely infected by the time they knew anything was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Korea was doing over 100,000 tests while Dear Leader was standing around with his thumb up his ass telling you rubes this was all a hoax.
Click to expand...

Why does south korea have so many more deaths than we have?


----------



## g5000

Mac-7 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> 
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Korea did not contain the virus because they have millions of people in transit both ways due to business interests and tourism
> 
> China hid the problem and south korea was widely infected by the time they knew anything was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Korea was doing over 100,000 tests while Dear Leader was standing around with his thumb up his ass telling you rubes this was all a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does south korea have so many more deaths than we have?
Click to expand...

They were infected before us, and have a more densely populated country.  The epidemic there was also kicked off by some idiotic religious zealots who deliberately spread it.

Do you watch the news, or just listen to Dear Leader?


----------



## g5000

South Korea: 503 people per square kilometer.

United States: 36 people per square kilometer.


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> 
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Korea did not contain the virus because they have millions of people in transit both ways due to business interests and tourism
> 
> China hid the problem and south korea was widely infected by the time they knew anything was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Korea was doing over 100,000 tests while Dear Leader was standing around with his thumb up his ass telling you rubes this was all a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does south korea have so many more deaths than we have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were infected before us, and have a more densely populated country.  The epidemic there was also kicked off by some idiotic religious zealots who deliberately spread it.
> 
> Do you watch the news, or just listen to Dear Leader?
Click to expand...

Its impossible for korea to be infected long before America because both nations are deeply in manufacturing within china

if the US were doing something terribly wrong our coronavirus deaths would exceed south korea


----------



## g5000

Mac-7 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Korea did not contain the virus because they have millions of people in transit both ways due to business interests and tourism
> 
> China hid the problem and south korea was widely infected by the time they knew anything was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Korea was doing over 100,000 tests while Dear Leader was standing around with his thumb up his ass telling you rubes this was all a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does south korea have so many more deaths than we have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were infected before us, and have a more densely populated country.  The epidemic there was also kicked off by some idiotic religious zealots who deliberately spread it.
> 
> Do you watch the news, or just listen to Dear Leader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its impossible for korea to be infected long before America because both nations are deeply in manufacturing within china
> 
> if the US were doing something terribly wrong our coronavirus deaths would exceed south korea
Click to expand...

Again, a religious cult deliberately spread the virus, and South Korea is much more densely populated than the  US.

Let me know which words  you are not understanding, because it is obviously not getting through to you.

Trump fucked up, bigly. That's why he now he has you rubes blowing off the severity of this virus.


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> South Korea: 503 people per square kilometer.
> 
> United States: 36 people per square kilometer.


Is that the best you can do?


g5000 said:


> South Korea: 503 people per square kilometer.
> 
> United States: 36 people per square kilometer.


in ny city the population density is 27,346 per square kilometer


----------



## g5000

S Korea sect leader apologises for virus spread

_The head of the religious sect that has been at the centre of the coronavirus outbreak in South Korea has apologised to the nation for the disease's spread.

Lee Man-hee, the leader of the Shincheonji Church of Jesus, got on his knees and bowed at a news conference.

*About 60% of the country's more than 4,000 confirmed cases are sect members.* Deaths nationwide now stand at 28._


----------



## DrLove

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> 
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Korea did not contain the virus because they have millions of people in transit both ways due to business interests and tourism
> 
> China hid the problem and south korea was widely infected by the time they knew anything was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Korea was doing over 100,000 tests while Dear Leader was standing around with his thumb up his ass telling you rubes this was all a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does south korea have so many more deaths than we have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were infected before us, and have a more densely populated country.  The epidemic there was also kicked off by some idiotic religious zealots who deliberately spread it.
> 
> Do you watch the news, or just listen to Dear Leader?
Click to expand...


Dear Leader ... Of course - All else is FAKE NEWS!!


----------



## g5000

Mac-7 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea: 503 people per square kilometer.
> 
> United States: 36 people per square kilometer.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best you can do?
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea: 503 people per square kilometer.
> 
> United States: 36 people per square kilometer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in ny city the population density is 27,346 per square kilometer
Click to expand...

If and when the virus gets there, it will spread like wildfire.


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korea did not contain the virus because they have millions of people in transit both ways due to business interests and tourism
> 
> China hid the problem and south korea was widely infected by the time they knew anything was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea was doing over 100,000 tests while Dear Leader was standing around with his thumb up his ass telling you rubes this was all a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does south korea have so many more deaths than we have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were infected before us, and have a more densely populated country.  The epidemic there was also kicked off by some idiotic religious zealots who deliberately spread it.
> 
> Do you watch the news, or just listen to Dear Leader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its impossible for korea to be infected long before America because both nations are deeply in manufacturing within china
> 
> if the US were doing something terribly wrong our coronavirus deaths would exceed south korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a religious cult deliberately spread the virus, and South Korea is much more densely populated than the  US.
> 
> Let me know which words  you are not understanding, because it is obviously not getting through to you.
> 
> Trump fucked up, bigly. That's why he now he has you rubes blowing off the severity of this virus.
Click to expand...

Trump has done a good job


----------



## g5000

Mac-7 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea was doing over 100,000 tests while Dear Leader was standing around with his thumb up his ass telling you rubes this was all a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does south korea have so many more deaths than we have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were infected before us, and have a more densely populated country.  The epidemic there was also kicked off by some idiotic religious zealots who deliberately spread it.
> 
> Do you watch the news, or just listen to Dear Leader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its impossible for korea to be infected long before America because both nations are deeply in manufacturing within china
> 
> if the US were doing something terribly wrong our coronavirus deaths would exceed south korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a religious cult deliberately spread the virus, and South Korea is much more densely populated than the  US.
> 
> Let me know which words  you are not understanding, because it is obviously not getting through to you.
> 
> Trump fucked up, bigly. That's why he now he has you rubes blowing off the severity of this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done a good job
Click to expand...

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!

He's done a good job infecting you rubes.


----------



## DrLove

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> 
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they have over 9,000 cases and the USA has about 700?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumptardians are so damned gullible. Might be helpful to have the 1.1 million test kits as were promised last week instead of 75,000 y'think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got the 1.1 mil test kits
> 
> but 1.5 mil were promised so trump is .4 mil short
> 
> maybe if Americans were not trade puppets of china trump could have met the goal
Click to expand...


Bullshit ^ 


There are now 75,000 lab kits cumulatively to test for COVID-19 with more coming on board soon, the CDC said.

CDC says coronavirus testing is now available across all 50 states, more tests coming soon


----------



## g5000

Trump rejected the WHO's test kits and stood around with his thumb up his ass.  Now he's trying to convince the rube herd he isn't a fuckup.


One chart shows how many coronavirus tests per capita have been completed in 8 countries. The US is woefully behind.

_South Korea and China have tested hundreds of thousands of cases. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the US has tested fewer than 2,000._


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korea did not contain the virus because they have millions of people in transit both ways due to business interests and tourism
> 
> China hid the problem and south korea was widely infected by the time they knew anything was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea was doing over 100,000 tests while Dear Leader was standing around with his thumb up his ass telling you rubes this was all a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does south korea have so many more deaths than we have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were infected before us, and have a more densely populated country.  The epidemic there was also kicked off by some idiotic religious zealots who deliberately spread it.
> 
> Do you watch the news, or just listen to Dear Leader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its impossible for korea to be infected long before America because both nations are deeply in manufacturing within china
> 
> if the US were doing something terribly wrong our coronavirus deaths would exceed south korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a religious cult deliberately spread the virus, and South Korea is much more densely populated than the  US.
> 
> Let me know which words  you are not understanding, because it is obviously not getting through to you.
> 
> Trump fucked up, bigly. That's why he now he has you rubes blowing off the severity of this virus.
Click to expand...

A religious cult _DELIBERATELY_ spread the virus in south korea?

thats insane

just more lib fake news

the korean Christians were doing missionary work in china and were victims of the commie virus just like anyone else


----------



## g5000




----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> 
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they have over 9,000 cases and the USA has about 700?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumptardians are so damned gullible. Might be helpful to have the 1.1 million test kits as were promised last week instead of 75,000 y'think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got the 1.1 mil test kits
> 
> but 1.5 mil were promised so trump is .4 mil short
> 
> maybe if Americans were not trade puppets of china trump could have met the goal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit ^
> 
> 
> There are now 75,000 lab kits cumulatively to test for COVID-19 with more coming on board soon, the CDC said.
> 
> CDC says coronavirus testing is now available across all 50 states, more tests coming soon
Click to expand...

The death toll in America is very low

if trump is doing something wrong he should keep doing it


----------



## g5000

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they have over 9,000 cases and the USA has about 700?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumptardians are so damned gullible. Might be helpful to have the 1.1 million test kits as were promised last week instead of 75,000 y'think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got the 1.1 mil test kits
> 
> but 1.5 mil were promised so trump is .4 mil short
> 
> maybe if Americans were not trade puppets of china trump could have met the goal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit ^
> 
> 
> There are now 75,000 lab kits cumulatively to test for COVID-19 with more coming on board soon, the CDC said.
> 
> CDC says coronavirus testing is now available across all 50 states, more tests coming soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The death toll in America is very low
> 
> if trump is doing something wrong he should keep doing it
Click to expand...

Wow, you are mind numbingly stupid.

Gee, maybe we should do ZERO tests, then we won't have ANY coronavirus!


----------



## mudwhistle

antontoo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the positive news are going to arrive real soon...but after oil is done collapsing....and after any bussiness that has to do with people gathering or traveling is done posting giant losses...and after parts of the country will get quarantined...and after everyone who was exposed is done sitting at home for two weeks unable to come to work...and after supply chains recover...and after shellshocked bussinesses will start hiring again.
> 
> Talking yourself out of reality of a spreading epidemic is not a healthy proposition - we need to face it head on untill there is an effective treatment and/or immunization.
> 
> Trump and his "Fake news! Nothing to see here! Don't worry 'bout it! Don't test for it!" is a sad farce, like most of his presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oil is collapsing?
> 
> Are we running out of oil now?
> 
> When did this happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OIL prices silly.
Click to expand...

Oil prices going down?

OMG...... THE HORROR!!!!!!


----------



## DrLove

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they have over 9,000 cases and the USA has about 700?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumptardians are so damned gullible. Might be helpful to have the 1.1 million test kits as were promised last week instead of 75,000 y'think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got the 1.1 mil test kits
> 
> but 1.5 mil were promised so trump is .4 mil short
> 
> maybe if Americans were not trade puppets of china trump could have met the goal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit ^
> 
> 
> There are now 75,000 lab kits cumulatively to test for COVID-19 with more coming on board soon, the CDC said.
> 
> CDC says coronavirus testing is now available across all 50 states, more tests coming soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The death toll in America is very low
> 
> if trump is doing something wrong he should keep doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you are mind numbingly stupid.
> 
> Gee, maybe we should do ZERO tests, then we won't have ANY coronavirus!
Click to expand...


No test kits was pretty much Drumpf's goal .... It's only the flu people - Democrat hoax - It'll disappear in April - Now go to work ya deadbeats!


----------



## Mac1958

mudwhistle said:


> Oil prices going down?
> OMG...... THE HORROR!!!!!!


Actually, a significant drop in the price of oil can fairly quickly damage our shale industry, which is very sensitive to the pump price of gasoline due to the fact that their product is quite a bit more expensive to produce.

Add to that the feeder industries that serve the shale companies, a relatively fragile current economy, and there is a very real chance that the dominoes could begin to fall fairly rapidly.

So yeah, this is a relatively problematic situation.
.


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they have over 9,000 cases and the USA has about 700?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumptardians are so damned gullible. Might be helpful to have the 1.1 million test kits as were promised last week instead of 75,000 y'think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got the 1.1 mil test kits
> 
> but 1.5 mil were promised so trump is .4 mil short
> 
> maybe if Americans were not trade puppets of china trump could have met the goal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit ^
> 
> 
> There are now 75,000 lab kits cumulatively to test for COVID-19 with more coming on board soon, the CDC said.
> 
> CDC says coronavirus testing is now available across all 50 states, more tests coming soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The death toll in America is very low
> 
> if trump is doing something wrong he should keep doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you are mind numbingly stupid.
> 
> Gee, maybe we should do ZERO tests, then we won't have ANY coronavirus!
Click to expand...

Apparently in your world we have to test people with the commie virus to discover it before they can die

Or maybe they are dead but dont know it and just keep walking around anyway

twist and turn as much as you want

the US has a very low death rate for the coronavirus


----------



## DrLove

Mac-7 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumptardians are so damned gullible. Might be helpful to have the 1.1 million test kits as were promised last week instead of 75,000 y'think?
> 
> 
> 
> We got the 1.1 mil test kits
> 
> but 1.5 mil were promised so trump is .4 mil short
> 
> maybe if Americans were not trade puppets of china trump could have met the goal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit ^
> 
> 
> There are now 75,000 lab kits cumulatively to test for COVID-19 with more coming on board soon, the CDC said.
> 
> CDC says coronavirus testing is now available across all 50 states, more tests coming soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The death toll in America is very low
> 
> if trump is doing something wrong he should keep doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you are mind numbingly stupid.
> 
> Gee, maybe we should do ZERO tests, then we won't have ANY coronavirus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently in your world we have to test people with the commie virus to discover it before they can die
> 
> Or maybe they are dead but dont know it and just keep walking around anyway
> 
> twist and turn as much as you want
> 
> the US has a very low death rate for the coronavirus
Click to expand...


Testing is the ONLY way to find out how many cases are out there right now and the only way to properly treat victims and cut down on transmission. 

Your Donald doesn't want you to know these things. 

Give it another two months before you make such grandiose claims about mortality.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Nostra said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point - You should get all your "facts" about science from the very stable genius!
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting information from everywhere
> 
> in s korea the death rate is .6%
> 
> so obviously the pinheads at WHO are misinformed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh - 247 recoveries out of 7500 cases. How many more will die?
> 
> *South Korea *
> *Coronavirus Cases:*
> 7,513
> *Deaths:*
> 58
> *Recovered:*
> 247
> 
> And ya better look at Italy
> 
> Italy Coronavirus: 9,172 Cases and 463 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For south korea that is about .7%
> 
> Does that sound like the End of Days to you?
> 
> not to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's that low because they sprang immediately into action to contain it, unlike our dumbass special genius.
> 
> It would be much worse in South Korea otherwise.  If they blew it off as no big deal like you are, many thousands more would be dead right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they have over 9,000 cases and the USA has about 700?
Click to expand...

Keep laughing, dope.
700 recently identified as tests just became widely available. The real number will be much higher.  As will the costs of this incompetence.

Expect the rates of infection to increase greatly each week.


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got the 1.1 mil test kits
> 
> but 1.5 mil were promised so trump is .4 mil short
> 
> maybe if Americans were not trade puppets of china trump could have met the goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit ^
> 
> 
> There are now 75,000 lab kits cumulatively to test for COVID-19 with more coming on board soon, the CDC said.
> 
> CDC says coronavirus testing is now available across all 50 states, more tests coming soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The death toll in America is very low
> 
> if trump is doing something wrong he should keep doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you are mind numbingly stupid.
> 
> Gee, maybe we should do ZERO tests, then we won't have ANY coronavirus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently in your world we have to test people with the commie virus to discover it before they can die
> 
> Or maybe they are dead but dont know it and just keep walking around anyway
> 
> twist and turn as much as you want
> 
> the US has a very low death rate for the coronavirus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Testing is the ONLY way to find out how many cases are out there right now and the only way to properly treat victims and cut down on transmission.
> 
> Your Donald doesn't want you to know these things.
> 
> Give it another two months before you make such grandiose claims about mortality.
Click to expand...

Since when is stating the facts grandiose?

we have a low death rate from the commie virus


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got the 1.1 mil test kits
> 
> but 1.5 mil were promised so trump is .4 mil short
> 
> maybe if Americans were not trade puppets of china trump could have met the goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit ^
> 
> 
> There are now 75,000 lab kits cumulatively to test for COVID-19 with more coming on board soon, the CDC said.
> 
> CDC says coronavirus testing is now available across all 50 states, more tests coming soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The death toll in America is very low
> 
> if trump is doing something wrong he should keep doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you are mind numbingly stupid.
> 
> Gee, maybe we should do ZERO tests, then we won't have ANY coronavirus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently in your world we have to test people with the commie virus to discover it before they can die
> 
> Or maybe they are dead but dont know it and just keep walking around anyway
> 
> twist and turn as much as you want
> 
> the US has a very low death rate for the coronavirus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Testing is the ONLY way to find out how many cases are out there right now and the only way to properly treat victims and cut down on transmission.
> 
> Your Donald doesn't want you to know these things.
> 
> Give it another two months before you make such grandiose claims about mortality.
Click to expand...

Who cares how many people catch the virus?

sooner of later everyone will be exposed to it

We have a very low death rate and thats all that matters


----------



## Hutch Starskey

M14 Shooter said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, why should Trump resign again?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the next season of The Expanse won't be out until December.
Click to expand...


Yous a beltalowda fo shoor.


----------



## g5000

Mac-7 said:


> Who cares how many people catch the virus?
> 
> sooner of later everyone will be exposed to it
> 
> We have a very low death rate and thats all that matters


QFP


----------



## DrLove

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit ^
> 
> 
> There are now 75,000 lab kits cumulatively to test for COVID-19 with more coming on board soon, the CDC said.
> 
> CDC says coronavirus testing is now available across all 50 states, more tests coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> The death toll in America is very low
> 
> if trump is doing something wrong he should keep doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you are mind numbingly stupid.
> 
> Gee, maybe we should do ZERO tests, then we won't have ANY coronavirus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently in your world we have to test people with the commie virus to discover it before they can die
> 
> Or maybe they are dead but dont know it and just keep walking around anyway
> 
> twist and turn as much as you want
> 
> the US has a very low death rate for the coronavirus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Testing is the ONLY way to find out how many cases are out there right now and the only way to properly treat victims and cut down on transmission.
> 
> Your Donald doesn't want you to know these things.
> 
> Give it another two months before you make such grandiose claims about mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is stating the facts grandiose?
> 
> we have a low death rate from the commie virus
Click to expand...


Just ignore it then - Maybe Dear Leader will offer up a FreeDumb Medal for your disinformation efforts? 

Worked for Fatsbo!


----------



## DrLove

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares how many people catch the virus?
> 
> sooner of later everyone will be exposed to it
> 
> We have a very low death rate and thats all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> QFP
Click to expand...


Be a good idea to bookmark some of this idiocy, then toss it back in their faces in a month or two.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac-7 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea was doing over 100,000 tests while Dear Leader was standing around with his thumb up his ass telling you rubes this was all a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does south korea have so many more deaths than we have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were infected before us, and have a more densely populated country.  The epidemic there was also kicked off by some idiotic religious zealots who deliberately spread it.
> 
> Do you watch the news, or just listen to Dear Leader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its impossible for korea to be infected long before America because both nations are deeply in manufacturing within china
> 
> if the US were doing something terribly wrong our coronavirus deaths would exceed south korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a religious cult deliberately spread the virus, and South Korea is much more densely populated than the  US.
> 
> Let me know which words  you are not understanding, because it is obviously not getting through to you.
> 
> Trump fucked up, bigly. That's why he now he has you rubes blowing off the severity of this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done a good job
Click to expand...




Mac-7 said:


> Trump has done a good job



A good job of hiding the numbers in an attempt to benefit his re-election.


----------



## Yarddog

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
Click to expand...




The stock market isnt "broken" it has gone down before and it will go up again. The supply chain starting in China, will of course be affected, which will in turn make the recovery slower.... of course not much Trump can do about that now is there? Whatever they are paying you for your fiction writing, I think you should get a raise.


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares how many people catch the virus?
> 
> sooner of later everyone will be exposed to it
> 
> We have a very low death rate and thats all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> QFP
Click to expand...

Your meaning is unclear

Are you offering me a quad flat package integrated circuit or

quality family planning?

I really dont need either


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The death toll in America is very low
> 
> if trump is doing something wrong he should keep doing it
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are mind numbingly stupid.
> 
> Gee, maybe we should do ZERO tests, then we won't have ANY coronavirus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently in your world we have to test people with the commie virus to discover it before they can die
> 
> Or maybe they are dead but dont know it and just keep walking around anyway
> 
> twist and turn as much as you want
> 
> the US has a very low death rate for the coronavirus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Testing is the ONLY way to find out how many cases are out there right now and the only way to properly treat victims and cut down on transmission.
> 
> Your Donald doesn't want you to know these things.
> 
> Give it another two months before you make such grandiose claims about mortality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is stating the facts grandiose?
> 
> we have a low death rate from the commie virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just ignore it then - Maybe Dear Leader will offer up a FreeDumb Medal for your disinformation efforts?
> 
> Worked for Fatsbo!
Click to expand...

This is the best sort of information

you are being misinformed by the lib news media


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares how many people catch the virus?
> 
> sooner of later everyone will be exposed to it
> 
> We have a very low death rate and thats all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> QFP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be a good idea to bookmark some of this idiocy, then toss it back in their faces in a month or two.
Click to expand...

Or not, as the case may be

you are going to feel pretty silly when you dont die from the coronavirus


----------



## Mac-7

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does south korea have so many more deaths than we have?
> 
> 
> 
> They were infected before us, and have a more densely populated country.  The epidemic there was also kicked off by some idiotic religious zealots who deliberately spread it.
> 
> Do you watch the news, or just listen to Dear Leader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its impossible for korea to be infected long before America because both nations are deeply in manufacturing within china
> 
> if the US were doing something terribly wrong our coronavirus deaths would exceed south korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a religious cult deliberately spread the virus, and South Korea is much more densely populated than the  US.
> 
> Let me know which words  you are not understanding, because it is obviously not getting through to you.
> 
> Trump fucked up, bigly. That's why he now he has you rubes blowing off the severity of this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good job of hiding the numbers in an attempt to benefit his re-election.
Click to expand...

There is nothing to hide

deaths in the US are very low


----------



## Denizen

bodecea said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all a hoax....nothing to see here.
Click to expand...


Follow the cadavers?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac-7 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were infected before us, and have a more densely populated country.  The epidemic there was also kicked off by some idiotic religious zealots who deliberately spread it.
> 
> Do you watch the news, or just listen to Dear Leader?
> 
> 
> 
> Its impossible for korea to be infected long before America because both nations are deeply in manufacturing within china
> 
> if the US were doing something terribly wrong our coronavirus deaths would exceed south korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, a religious cult deliberately spread the virus, and South Korea is much more densely populated than the  US.
> 
> Let me know which words  you are not understanding, because it is obviously not getting through to you.
> 
> Trump fucked up, bigly. That's why he now he has you rubes blowing off the severity of this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good job of hiding the numbers in an attempt to benefit his re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to hide
> 
> deaths in the US are very low
Click to expand...


Relative to where?

It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.


----------



## Mac-7

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its impossible for korea to be infected long before America because both nations are deeply in manufacturing within china
> 
> if the US were doing something terribly wrong our coronavirus deaths would exceed south korea
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a religious cult deliberately spread the virus, and South Korea is much more densely populated than the  US.
> 
> Let me know which words  you are not understanding, because it is obviously not getting through to you.
> 
> Trump fucked up, bigly. That's why he now he has you rubes blowing off the severity of this virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good job of hiding the numbers in an attempt to benefit his re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to hide
> 
> deaths in the US are very low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to where?
> 
> It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.
Click to expand...

I think for libs its about winning the next election

of course for the rest of the public it is only about deaths

no one fears a mild case of the sniffles

which is what will happen to most victims of the commie virus

thats pretty common each winter and it does not crash the economy

unless CNN and the rest of the lib news media are promoting hysteria for ratings and partisan political reasons


----------



## DrLove

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares how many people catch the virus?
> 
> sooner of later everyone will be exposed to it
> 
> We have a very low death rate and thats all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> QFP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be a good idea to bookmark some of this idiocy, then toss it back in their faces in a month or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or not, as the case may be
> 
> you are going to feel pretty silly when you dont die from the coronavirus
Click to expand...


Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%. 

Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest. 

Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina. 

The number of coronavirus cases in the United States is continuing to skyrocket, and the surgeon general says the epidemic hasn't peaked here yet. Delays at the federal level have left many state and local health authorities racing to catch up, with backlogs of people waiting to be tested for the COVID-19 disease.

There are now more than 1,000 cases in the United States – eight times more than just a week earlier. At least 32 people have died of the virus nationwide, and there are cases in 37 states — 15 of which have declared emergencies — and Washington D.C. 

New York state has taken dramatic action to contain one of the largest known virus clusters in the country, setting up a "containment area" of about three square miles around the city of New Rochelle, which is less than 10 miles from the heart of Manhattan. There are 108 confirmed cases in Westchester County, New York, alone. 

Meanwhile, in origin country China, there is mounting evidence that strict control measures pay off. Premier Xi Jinping has declared the disease "basically curbed," and with only about 10 new domestic infections reported in China on Wednesday, other countries were adopting similar tactics. 

Italy has the biggest coronavirus outbreak outside China, with more than 600 dead and 10,000 COVID-19 infections. The whole nation is under travel restrictions, with stricter controls in hard-hit northern regions.

There have now been than 120,000 cases worldwide, and more than 4,300 people have died. The vast majority of cases are mild, and almost half of those infected have already recovered.​
Coronavirus updates: Cases top 1,000 in United States

Get those Trump bargains! 

24,113.70 *−904.46* (3.62%)
Mar 11, 11:00 AM EDT


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares how many people catch the virus?
> 
> sooner of later everyone will be exposed to it
> 
> We have a very low death rate and thats all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> QFP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be a good idea to bookmark some of this idiocy, then toss it back in their faces in a month or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or not, as the case may be
> 
> you are going to feel pretty silly when you dont die from the coronavirus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> The number of coronavirus cases in the United States is continuing to skyrocket, and the surgeon general says the epidemic hasn't peaked here yet. Delays at the federal level have left many state and local health authorities racing to catch up, with backlogs of people waiting to be tested for the COVID-19 disease.
> 
> There are now more than 1,000 cases in the United States – eight times more than just a week earlier. At least 32 people have died of the virus nationwide, and there are cases in 37 states — 15 of which have declared emergencies — and Washington D.C.
> 
> New York state has taken dramatic action to contain one of the largest known virus clusters in the country, setting up a "containment area" of about three square miles around the city of New Rochelle, which is less than 10 miles from the heart of Manhattan. There are 108 confirmed cases in Westchester County, New York, alone.
> 
> Meanwhile, in origin country China, there is mounting evidence that strict control measures pay off. Premier Xi Jinping has declared the disease "basically curbed," and with only about 10 new domestic infections reported in China on Wednesday, other countries were adopting similar tactics.
> 
> Italy has the biggest coronavirus outbreak outside China, with more than 600 dead and 10,000 COVID-19 infections. The whole nation is under travel restrictions, with stricter controls in hard-hit northern regions.
> 
> There have now been than 120,000 cases worldwide, and more than 4,300 people have died. The vast majority of cases are mild, and almost half of those infected have already recovered.​
> Coronavirus updates: Cases top 1,000 in United States
> 
> Get those Trump bargains!
> 
> 24,113.70 *−904.46* (3.62%)
> Mar 11, 11:00 AM EDT
Click to expand...

The exact death rate is a moving number

After the dust clears I suspect it will be much lower than 3% in the US

For the world I dont know but neither do I care

in south korea the rate of death last reported was very low - about.7%

So the chances are that the final US percentage of death will be under 1%


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac-7 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a religious cult deliberately spread the virus, and South Korea is much more densely populated than the  US.
> 
> Let me know which words  you are not understanding, because it is obviously not getting through to you.
> 
> Trump fucked up, bigly. That's why he now he has you rubes blowing off the severity of this virus.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good job of hiding the numbers in an attempt to benefit his re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to hide
> 
> deaths in the US are very low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to where?
> 
> It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for libs its about winning the next election
> 
> of course for the rest of the public it is only about deaths
> 
> no one fears a mild case of the sniffles
> 
> which is what will happen to most victims of the commie virus
> 
> thats pretty common each winter and it does not crash the economy
> 
> unless CNN and the rest of the lib news media are promoting hysteria for ratings and partisan political reasons
Click to expand...


No one is promoting hysteria, dope.
Interruptions to daily life are happening. Interruptions to the economy are happening.
There is nothing either partisan or political in reporting these facts. Perhaps things would be different if we had more timely and accurate data.

Updated: At Least 63 Colleges Have Canceled In-Person Classes (So Far) Over Coronavirus Fears

Canceled trips, curtailed festivals: Travel and tourism reel from coronavirus

The travel industry, a linchpin of the global economy, is suffering its worst shock since 9/11 - CNN


----------



## Mac-7

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good job of hiding the numbers in an attempt to benefit his re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to hide
> 
> deaths in the US are very low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to where?
> 
> It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for libs its about winning the next election
> 
> of course for the rest of the public it is only about deaths
> 
> no one fears a mild case of the sniffles
> 
> which is what will happen to most victims of the commie virus
> 
> thats pretty common each winter and it does not crash the economy
> 
> unless CNN and the rest of the lib news media are promoting hysteria for ratings and partisan political reasons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is promoting hysteria, dope.
> Interruptions to daily life are happening. Interruptions to the economy are happening.
> There is nothing either partisan or political in reporting these facts. Perhaps things would be different if we had more timely and accurate data.
> 
> Updated: At Least 63 Colleges Have Canceled In-Person Classes (So Far) Over Coronavirus Fears
> 
> Canceled trips, curtailed festivals: Travel and tourism reel from coronavirus
> 
> The travel industry, a linchpin of the global economy, is suffering its worst shock since 9/11 - CNN
Click to expand...

Of course the lib media is promoting panic for high ratings and as a way to  force trump out of office


----------



## DrLove

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has done a good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A good job of hiding the numbers in an attempt to benefit his re-election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to hide
> 
> deaths in the US are very low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to where?
> 
> It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for libs its about winning the next election
> 
> of course for the rest of the public it is only about deaths
> 
> no one fears a mild case of the sniffles
> 
> which is what will happen to most victims of the commie virus
> 
> thats pretty common each winter and it does not crash the economy
> 
> unless CNN and the rest of the lib news media are promoting hysteria for ratings and partisan political reasons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is promoting hysteria, dope.
> Interruptions to daily life are happening. Interruptions to the economy are happening.
> There is nothing either partisan or political in reporting these facts. Perhaps things would be different if we had more timely and accurate data.
> 
> Updated: At Least 63 Colleges Have Canceled In-Person Classes (So Far) Over Coronavirus Fears
> 
> Canceled trips, curtailed festivals: Travel and tourism reel from coronavirus
> 
> The travel industry, a linchpin of the global economy, is suffering its worst shock since 9/11 - CNN
Click to expand...


I talked to two Fortune 500 client contacts who are involved with their corporate travel and incentive travel programs yesterday. They are on a total air freeze and one of the companies has everyone working from home.

Mac doesn't give a rat's ass - Thinks Dear Leader is doing a terrific job. It's only the flu.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac-7 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good job of hiding the numbers in an attempt to benefit his re-election.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to hide
> 
> deaths in the US are very low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to where?
> 
> It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for libs its about winning the next election
> 
> of course for the rest of the public it is only about deaths
> 
> no one fears a mild case of the sniffles
> 
> which is what will happen to most victims of the commie virus
> 
> thats pretty common each winter and it does not crash the economy
> 
> unless CNN and the rest of the lib news media are promoting hysteria for ratings and partisan political reasons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is promoting hysteria, dope.
> Interruptions to daily life are happening. Interruptions to the economy are happening.
> There is nothing either partisan or political in reporting these facts. Perhaps things would be different if we had more timely and accurate data.
> 
> Updated: At Least 63 Colleges Have Canceled In-Person Classes (So Far) Over Coronavirus Fears
> 
> Canceled trips, curtailed festivals: Travel and tourism reel from coronavirus
> 
> The travel industry, a linchpin of the global economy, is suffering its worst shock since 9/11 - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the lib media is promoting panic for high ratings and as a way to  force trump out of office
Click to expand...


Trump's own incompetence is making that more likely to happen.
The media isn't responsible for anything. People with a brain who are responsible for others see clearly where this is going and are reacting accordingly.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

DrLove said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good job of hiding the numbers in an attempt to benefit his re-election.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to hide
> 
> deaths in the US are very low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to where?
> 
> It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for libs its about winning the next election
> 
> of course for the rest of the public it is only about deaths
> 
> no one fears a mild case of the sniffles
> 
> which is what will happen to most victims of the commie virus
> 
> thats pretty common each winter and it does not crash the economy
> 
> unless CNN and the rest of the lib news media are promoting hysteria for ratings and partisan political reasons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is promoting hysteria, dope.
> Interruptions to daily life are happening. Interruptions to the economy are happening.
> There is nothing either partisan or political in reporting these facts. Perhaps things would be different if we had more timely and accurate data.
> 
> Updated: At Least 63 Colleges Have Canceled In-Person Classes (So Far) Over Coronavirus Fears
> 
> Canceled trips, curtailed festivals: Travel and tourism reel from coronavirus
> 
> The travel industry, a linchpin of the global economy, is suffering its worst shock since 9/11 - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I talked to two Fortune 500 client contacts who are involved with their corporate travel and incentive travel programs yesterday. They are on a total air freeze and one of the companies has everyone working from home.
> 
> Mac doesn't give a rat's ass - Thinks Dear Leader is doing a terrific job. It's only the flu.
Click to expand...


Mac is dumb as shit. A true believer.


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good job of hiding the numbers in an attempt to benefit his re-election.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to hide
> 
> deaths in the US are very low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to where?
> 
> It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for libs its about winning the next election
> 
> of course for the rest of the public it is only about deaths
> 
> no one fears a mild case of the sniffles
> 
> which is what will happen to most victims of the commie virus
> 
> thats pretty common each winter and it does not crash the economy
> 
> unless CNN and the rest of the lib news media are promoting hysteria for ratings and partisan political reasons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is promoting hysteria, dope.
> Interruptions to daily life are happening. Interruptions to the economy are happening.
> There is nothing either partisan or political in reporting these facts. Perhaps things would be different if we had more timely and accurate data.
> 
> Updated: At Least 63 Colleges Have Canceled In-Person Classes (So Far) Over Coronavirus Fears
> 
> Canceled trips, curtailed festivals: Travel and tourism reel from coronavirus
> 
> The travel industry, a linchpin of the global economy, is suffering its worst shock since 9/11 - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I talked to two Fortune 500 client contacts who are involved with their corporate travel and incentive travel programs yesterday. They are on a total air freeze and one of the companies has everyone working from home.
> 
> Mac doesn't give a rat's ass - Thinks Dear Leader is doing a terrific job. It's only the flu.
Click to expand...

I was one of the first on this forum to bring up the economic impact of the coronavirus

and I am one of the few to point out that we need to bring jobs back to America

The drug industry for instance

U.S. officials worried about Chinese control of American drug supply


Antibiotics, which turn life-threatening infections into minor nuisances, are considered the single biggest advance in modern medicine.

But imagine if the supply of antibiotics to the United States was suddenly cut off.


American national security officials are worrying about that scenario as they come to grips with this little understood fact: The vast majority of key ingredients for drugs that many Americans rely on are manufactured abroad, mostly in China.


----------



## DrLove

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares how many people catch the virus?
> 
> sooner of later everyone will be exposed to it
> 
> We have a very low death rate and thats all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> QFP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be a good idea to bookmark some of this idiocy, then toss it back in their faces in a month or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or not, as the case may be
> 
> you are going to feel pretty silly when you dont die from the coronavirus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> The number of coronavirus cases in the United States is continuing to skyrocket, and the surgeon general says the epidemic hasn't peaked here yet. Delays at the federal level have left many state and local health authorities racing to catch up, with backlogs of people waiting to be tested for the COVID-19 disease.
> 
> There are now more than 1,000 cases in the United States – eight times more than just a week earlier. At least 32 people have died of the virus nationwide, and there are cases in 37 states — 15 of which have declared emergencies — and Washington D.C.
> 
> New York state has taken dramatic action to contain one of the largest known virus clusters in the country, setting up a "containment area" of about three square miles around the city of New Rochelle, which is less than 10 miles from the heart of Manhattan. There are 108 confirmed cases in Westchester County, New York, alone.
> 
> Meanwhile, in origin country China, there is mounting evidence that strict control measures pay off. Premier Xi Jinping has declared the disease "basically curbed," and with only about 10 new domestic infections reported in China on Wednesday, other countries were adopting similar tactics.
> 
> Italy has the biggest coronavirus outbreak outside China, with more than 600 dead and 10,000 COVID-19 infections. The whole nation is under travel restrictions, with stricter controls in hard-hit northern regions.
> 
> There have now been than 120,000 cases worldwide, and more than 4,300 people have died. The vast majority of cases are mild, and almost half of those infected have already recovered.​
> Coronavirus updates: Cases top 1,000 in United States
> 
> Get those Trump bargains!
> 
> 24,113.70 *−904.46* (3.62%)
> Mar 11, 11:00 AM EDT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exact death rate is a moving number
> 
> After the dust clears I suspect it will be much lower than 3% in the US
> 
> For the world I dont know but neither do I care
> 
> in south korea the rate of death last reported was very low - about.7%
> 
> So the chances are that the final US percentage of death will be under 1%
Click to expand...


Yep, we know that neither you nor your Orange Anus give a fuck about anything other than yourselves. 

Death rate is a moving number? LoL!! Dude, 

SoKo has had a lower mortality rate thus far because they've performed over half a million TESTS. Got that ... TESTS that Donnie doesn't want because he doesn't want us to know the scope of the problem. 

US: 5,000
SoKo: 500,000

Drill that into your head please.


----------



## M14 Shooter

DrLove said:


> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.


Right now.


> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.


The number of infected will go up and the death rate will go down.



> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.


Your hopes and prayers have been answered, eh?
How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?[/quote]


----------



## DrLove

M14 Shooter said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of infected will go up and the death rate will go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hopes and prayers have been answered, eh?
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Oh Jesus - You're just being goofy now.


----------



## Mac-7

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to hide
> 
> deaths in the US are very low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to where?
> 
> It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for libs its about winning the next election
> 
> of course for the rest of the public it is only about deaths
> 
> no one fears a mild case of the sniffles
> 
> which is what will happen to most victims of the commie virus
> 
> thats pretty common each winter and it does not crash the economy
> 
> unless CNN and the rest of the lib news media are promoting hysteria for ratings and partisan political reasons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is promoting hysteria, dope.
> Interruptions to daily life are happening. Interruptions to the economy are happening.
> There is nothing either partisan or political in reporting these facts. Perhaps things would be different if we had more timely and accurate data.
> 
> Updated: At Least 63 Colleges Have Canceled In-Person Classes (So Far) Over Coronavirus Fears
> 
> Canceled trips, curtailed festivals: Travel and tourism reel from coronavirus
> 
> The travel industry, a linchpin of the global economy, is suffering its worst shock since 9/11 - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the lib media is promoting panic for high ratings and as a way to  force trump out of office
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's own incompetence is making that more likely to happen.
> The media isn't responsible for anything. People with a brain who are responsible for others see clearly where this is going and are reacting accordingly.
Click to expand...

Trump is not incompetent

he is doing a good job of dealing with the chinese virus


----------



## Mac-7

Hutch Starskey said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to hide
> 
> deaths in the US are very low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to where?
> 
> It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for libs its about winning the next election
> 
> of course for the rest of the public it is only about deaths
> 
> no one fears a mild case of the sniffles
> 
> which is what will happen to most victims of the commie virus
> 
> thats pretty common each winter and it does not crash the economy
> 
> unless CNN and the rest of the lib news media are promoting hysteria for ratings and partisan political reasons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is promoting hysteria, dope.
> Interruptions to daily life are happening. Interruptions to the economy are happening.
> There is nothing either partisan or political in reporting these facts. Perhaps things would be different if we had more timely and accurate data.
> 
> Updated: At Least 63 Colleges Have Canceled In-Person Classes (So Far) Over Coronavirus Fears
> 
> Canceled trips, curtailed festivals: Travel and tourism reel from coronavirus
> 
> The travel industry, a linchpin of the global economy, is suffering its worst shock since 9/11 - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I talked to two Fortune 500 client contacts who are involved with their corporate travel and incentive travel programs yesterday. They are on a total air freeze and one of the companies has everyone working from home.
> 
> Mac doesn't give a rat's ass - Thinks Dear Leader is doing a terrific job. It's only the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mac is dumb as shit. A true believer.
Click to expand...

Fuck you


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be a good idea to bookmark some of this idiocy, then toss it back in their faces in a month or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or not, as the case may be
> 
> you are going to feel pretty silly when you dont die from the coronavirus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> The number of coronavirus cases in the United States is continuing to skyrocket, and the surgeon general says the epidemic hasn't peaked here yet. Delays at the federal level have left many state and local health authorities racing to catch up, with backlogs of people waiting to be tested for the COVID-19 disease.
> 
> There are now more than 1,000 cases in the United States – eight times more than just a week earlier. At least 32 people have died of the virus nationwide, and there are cases in 37 states — 15 of which have declared emergencies — and Washington D.C.
> 
> New York state has taken dramatic action to contain one of the largest known virus clusters in the country, setting up a "containment area" of about three square miles around the city of New Rochelle, which is less than 10 miles from the heart of Manhattan. There are 108 confirmed cases in Westchester County, New York, alone.
> 
> Meanwhile, in origin country China, there is mounting evidence that strict control measures pay off. Premier Xi Jinping has declared the disease "basically curbed," and with only about 10 new domestic infections reported in China on Wednesday, other countries were adopting similar tactics.
> 
> Italy has the biggest coronavirus outbreak outside China, with more than 600 dead and 10,000 COVID-19 infections. The whole nation is under travel restrictions, with stricter controls in hard-hit northern regions.
> 
> There have now been than 120,000 cases worldwide, and more than 4,300 people have died. The vast majority of cases are mild, and almost half of those infected have already recovered.​
> Coronavirus updates: Cases top 1,000 in United States
> 
> Get those Trump bargains!
> 
> 24,113.70 *−904.46* (3.62%)
> Mar 11, 11:00 AM EDT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exact death rate is a moving number
> 
> After the dust clears I suspect it will be much lower than 3% in the US
> 
> For the world I dont know but neither do I care
> 
> in south korea the rate of death last reported was very low - about.7%
> 
> So the chances are that the final US percentage of death will be under 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, we know that neither you nor your Orange Anus give a fuck about anything other than yourselves.
> 
> Death rate is a moving number? LoL!! Dude,
> 
> SoKo has had a lower mortality rate thus far because they've performed over half a million TESTS. Got that ... TESTS that Donnie doesn't want because he doesn't want us to know the scope of the problem.
> 
> US: 5,000
> SoKo: 500,000
> 
> Drill that into your head please.
Click to expand...

Testing someone does not prevent them from dying

the death rate in the US will be as low as south korea


----------



## DrLove

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be a good idea to bookmark some of this idiocy, then toss it back in their faces in a month or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Or not, as the case may be
> 
> you are going to feel pretty silly when you dont die from the coronavirus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> The number of coronavirus cases in the United States is continuing to skyrocket, and the surgeon general says the epidemic hasn't peaked here yet. Delays at the federal level have left many state and local health authorities racing to catch up, with backlogs of people waiting to be tested for the COVID-19 disease.
> 
> There are now more than 1,000 cases in the United States – eight times more than just a week earlier. At least 32 people have died of the virus nationwide, and there are cases in 37 states — 15 of which have declared emergencies — and Washington D.C.
> 
> New York state has taken dramatic action to contain one of the largest known virus clusters in the country, setting up a "containment area" of about three square miles around the city of New Rochelle, which is less than 10 miles from the heart of Manhattan. There are 108 confirmed cases in Westchester County, New York, alone.
> 
> Meanwhile, in origin country China, there is mounting evidence that strict control measures pay off. Premier Xi Jinping has declared the disease "basically curbed," and with only about 10 new domestic infections reported in China on Wednesday, other countries were adopting similar tactics.
> 
> Italy has the biggest coronavirus outbreak outside China, with more than 600 dead and 10,000 COVID-19 infections. The whole nation is under travel restrictions, with stricter controls in hard-hit northern regions.
> 
> There have now been than 120,000 cases worldwide, and more than 4,300 people have died. The vast majority of cases are mild, and almost half of those infected have already recovered.​
> Coronavirus updates: Cases top 1,000 in United States
> 
> Get those Trump bargains!
> 
> 24,113.70 *−904.46* (3.62%)
> Mar 11, 11:00 AM EDT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exact death rate is a moving number
> 
> After the dust clears I suspect it will be much lower than 3% in the US
> 
> For the world I dont know but neither do I care
> 
> in south korea the rate of death last reported was very low - about.7%
> 
> So the chances are that the final US percentage of death will be under 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, we know that neither you nor your Orange Anus give a fuck about anything other than yourselves.
> 
> Death rate is a moving number? LoL!! Dude,
> 
> SoKo has had a lower mortality rate thus far because they've performed over half a million TESTS. Got that ... TESTS that Donnie doesn't want because he doesn't want us to know the scope of the problem.
> 
> US: 5,000
> SoKo: 500,000
> 
> Drill that into your head please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testing someone does not prevent them from dying
> 
> the death rate in the US will be as low as south korea
Click to expand...


Testing is EVERYTHING. In order to quarantine and treat you must TEST. 

You're absolutely clueless.


----------



## M14 Shooter

DrLove said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of infected will go up and the death rate will go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hopes and prayers have been answered, eh?
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus - You're just being goofy now.
Click to expand...

Sorry - I didn't see an answer:
How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?

20 of the 32 US C-19 deaths are patients in a single nursing home facility in King County WA  - kinda skews your 3% death rate, doesn't it?


----------



## Mac-7

DrLove said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or not, as the case may be
> 
> you are going to feel pretty silly when you dont die from the coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> The number of coronavirus cases in the United States is continuing to skyrocket, and the surgeon general says the epidemic hasn't peaked here yet. Delays at the federal level have left many state and local health authorities racing to catch up, with backlogs of people waiting to be tested for the COVID-19 disease.
> 
> There are now more than 1,000 cases in the United States – eight times more than just a week earlier. At least 32 people have died of the virus nationwide, and there are cases in 37 states — 15 of which have declared emergencies — and Washington D.C.
> 
> New York state has taken dramatic action to contain one of the largest known virus clusters in the country, setting up a "containment area" of about three square miles around the city of New Rochelle, which is less than 10 miles from the heart of Manhattan. There are 108 confirmed cases in Westchester County, New York, alone.
> 
> Meanwhile, in origin country China, there is mounting evidence that strict control measures pay off. Premier Xi Jinping has declared the disease "basically curbed," and with only about 10 new domestic infections reported in China on Wednesday, other countries were adopting similar tactics.
> 
> Italy has the biggest coronavirus outbreak outside China, with more than 600 dead and 10,000 COVID-19 infections. The whole nation is under travel restrictions, with stricter controls in hard-hit northern regions.
> 
> There have now been than 120,000 cases worldwide, and more than 4,300 people have died. The vast majority of cases are mild, and almost half of those infected have already recovered.​
> Coronavirus updates: Cases top 1,000 in United States
> 
> Get those Trump bargains!
> 
> 24,113.70 *−904.46* (3.62%)
> Mar 11, 11:00 AM EDT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exact death rate is a moving number
> 
> After the dust clears I suspect it will be much lower than 3% in the US
> 
> For the world I dont know but neither do I care
> 
> in south korea the rate of death last reported was very low - about.7%
> 
> So the chances are that the final US percentage of death will be under 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, we know that neither you nor your Orange Anus give a fuck about anything other than yourselves.
> 
> Death rate is a moving number? LoL!! Dude,
> 
> SoKo has had a lower mortality rate thus far because they've performed over half a million TESTS. Got that ... TESTS that Donnie doesn't want because he doesn't want us to know the scope of the problem.
> 
> US: 5,000
> SoKo: 500,000
> 
> Drill that into your head please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testing someone does not prevent them from dying
> 
> the death rate in the US will be as low as south korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Testing is EVERYTHING. In order to quarantine and treat you must TEST.
> 
> You're absolutely clueless.
Click to expand...

Testing accomplishes nothing except to prove that the death rate is very low


----------



## DrLove

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> The number of coronavirus cases in the United States is continuing to skyrocket, and the surgeon general says the epidemic hasn't peaked here yet. Delays at the federal level have left many state and local health authorities racing to catch up, with backlogs of people waiting to be tested for the COVID-19 disease.
> 
> There are now more than 1,000 cases in the United States – eight times more than just a week earlier. At least 32 people have died of the virus nationwide, and there are cases in 37 states — 15 of which have declared emergencies — and Washington D.C.
> 
> New York state has taken dramatic action to contain one of the largest known virus clusters in the country, setting up a "containment area" of about three square miles around the city of New Rochelle, which is less than 10 miles from the heart of Manhattan. There are 108 confirmed cases in Westchester County, New York, alone.
> 
> Meanwhile, in origin country China, there is mounting evidence that strict control measures pay off. Premier Xi Jinping has declared the disease "basically curbed," and with only about 10 new domestic infections reported in China on Wednesday, other countries were adopting similar tactics.
> 
> Italy has the biggest coronavirus outbreak outside China, with more than 600 dead and 10,000 COVID-19 infections. The whole nation is under travel restrictions, with stricter controls in hard-hit northern regions.
> 
> There have now been than 120,000 cases worldwide, and more than 4,300 people have died. The vast majority of cases are mild, and almost half of those infected have already recovered.​
> Coronavirus updates: Cases top 1,000 in United States
> 
> Get those Trump bargains!
> 
> 24,113.70 *−904.46* (3.62%)
> Mar 11, 11:00 AM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> The exact death rate is a moving number
> 
> After the dust clears I suspect it will be much lower than 3% in the US
> 
> For the world I dont know but neither do I care
> 
> in south korea the rate of death last reported was very low - about.7%
> 
> So the chances are that the final US percentage of death will be under 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, we know that neither you nor your Orange Anus give a fuck about anything other than yourselves.
> 
> Death rate is a moving number? LoL!! Dude,
> 
> SoKo has had a lower mortality rate thus far because they've performed over half a million TESTS. Got that ... TESTS that Donnie doesn't want because he doesn't want us to know the scope of the problem.
> 
> US: 5,000
> SoKo: 500,000
> 
> Drill that into your head please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testing someone does not prevent them from dying
> 
> the death rate in the US will be as low as south korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Testing is EVERYTHING. In order to quarantine and treat you must TEST.
> 
> You're absolutely clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testing accomplishes nothing except to prove that the death rate is very low
Click to expand...


That is not what the experts say. You my friend are about as much of a contagious disease expert as Dotard J Drumpf.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> The number of coronavirus cases in the United States is continuing to skyrocket, and the surgeon general says the epidemic hasn't peaked here yet. Delays at the federal level have left many state and local health authorities racing to catch up, with backlogs of people waiting to be tested for the COVID-19 disease.
> 
> There are now more than 1,000 cases in the United States – eight times more than just a week earlier. At least 32 people have died of the virus nationwide, and there are cases in 37 states — 15 of which have declared emergencies — and Washington D.C.
> 
> New York state has taken dramatic action to contain one of the largest known virus clusters in the country, setting up a "containment area" of about three square miles around the city of New Rochelle, which is less than 10 miles from the heart of Manhattan. There are 108 confirmed cases in Westchester County, New York, alone.
> 
> Meanwhile, in origin country China, there is mounting evidence that strict control measures pay off. Premier Xi Jinping has declared the disease "basically curbed," and with only about 10 new domestic infections reported in China on Wednesday, other countries were adopting similar tactics.
> 
> Italy has the biggest coronavirus outbreak outside China, with more than 600 dead and 10,000 COVID-19 infections. The whole nation is under travel restrictions, with stricter controls in hard-hit northern regions.
> 
> There have now been than 120,000 cases worldwide, and more than 4,300 people have died. The vast majority of cases are mild, and almost half of those infected have already recovered.​
> Coronavirus updates: Cases top 1,000 in United States
> 
> Get those Trump bargains!
> 
> 24,113.70 *−904.46* (3.62%)
> Mar 11, 11:00 AM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> The exact death rate is a moving number
> 
> After the dust clears I suspect it will be much lower than 3% in the US
> 
> For the world I dont know but neither do I care
> 
> in south korea the rate of death last reported was very low - about.7%
> 
> So the chances are that the final US percentage of death will be under 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, we know that neither you nor your Orange Anus give a fuck about anything other than yourselves.
> 
> Death rate is a moving number? LoL!! Dude,
> 
> SoKo has had a lower mortality rate thus far because they've performed over half a million TESTS. Got that ... TESTS that Donnie doesn't want because he doesn't want us to know the scope of the problem.
> 
> US: 5,000
> SoKo: 500,000
> 
> Drill that into your head please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testing someone does not prevent them from dying
> 
> the death rate in the US will be as low as south korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Testing is EVERYTHING. In order to quarantine and treat you must TEST.
> 
> You're absolutely clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testing accomplishes nothing except to prove that the death rate is very low
Click to expand...




Mac-7 said:


> Testing accomplishes nothing except to prove that the death rate is very low



Like I said. Dumb as shit.


----------



## DrLove

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exact death rate is a moving number
> 
> After the dust clears I suspect it will be much lower than 3% in the US
> 
> For the world I dont know but neither do I care
> 
> in south korea the rate of death last reported was very low - about.7%
> 
> So the chances are that the final US percentage of death will be under 1%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we know that neither you nor your Orange Anus give a fuck about anything other than yourselves.
> 
> Death rate is a moving number? LoL!! Dude,
> 
> SoKo has had a lower mortality rate thus far because they've performed over half a million TESTS. Got that ... TESTS that Donnie doesn't want because he doesn't want us to know the scope of the problem.
> 
> US: 5,000
> SoKo: 500,000
> 
> Drill that into your head please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testing someone does not prevent them from dying
> 
> the death rate in the US will be as low as south korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Testing is EVERYTHING. In order to quarantine and treat you must TEST.
> 
> You're absolutely clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Testing accomplishes nothing except to prove that the death rate is very low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Testing accomplishes nothing except to prove that the death rate is very low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said. Dumb as shit.
Click to expand...


I can't read his BS any more. It's chronically uninformed.


----------



## DrLove

M14 Shooter said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of infected will go up and the death rate will go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hopes and prayers have been answered, eh?
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus - You're just being goofy now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry - I didn't see an answer:
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> 20 of the 32 US C-19 deaths are patients in a single nursing home facility in King County WA  - kinda skews your 3% death rate, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Translation: They're old anyway ... So fuck 'em!


----------



## M14 Shooter

DrLove said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of infected will go up and the death rate will go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hopes and prayers have been answered, eh?
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus - You're just being goofy now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry - I didn't see an answer:
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> 20 of the 32 US C-19 deaths are patients in a single nursing home facility in King County WA  - kinda skews your 3% death rate, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: They're old anyway ... So fuck 'em!
Click to expand...

Ah.  
You don't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate.
Thanks.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

M14 Shooter said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of infected will go up and the death rate will go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hopes and prayers have been answered, eh?
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus - You're just being goofy now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry - I didn't see an answer:
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> 20 of the 32 US C-19 deaths are patients in a single nursing home facility in King County WA  - kinda skews your 3% death rate, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: They're old anyway ... So fuck 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.
> You don't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate.
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


It skews nothing. They died as a result of the virus. They're part of the death rate, dope.


----------



## DrLove

M14 Shooter said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of infected will go up and the death rate will go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hopes and prayers have been answered, eh?
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus - You're just being goofy now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry - I didn't see an answer:
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> 20 of the 32 US C-19 deaths are patients in a single nursing home facility in King County WA  - kinda skews your 3% death rate, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: They're old anyway ... So fuck 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.
> You don't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate.
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


Have you always been stupid?


----------



## M14 Shooter

DrLove said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.
> The number of infected will go up and the death rate will go down.
> 
> Your hopes and prayers have been answered, eh?
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus - You're just being goofy now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry - I didn't see an answer:
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> 20 of the 32 US C-19 deaths are patients in a single nursing home facility in King County WA  - kinda skews your 3% death rate, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: They're old anyway ... So fuck 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.
> You don't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate.
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you always been stupid?
Click to expand...


Says she who doesn't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate


----------



## DrLove

M14 Shooter said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus - You're just being goofy now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I didn't see an answer:
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> 20 of the 32 US C-19 deaths are patients in a single nursing home facility in King County WA  - kinda skews your 3% death rate, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: They're old anyway ... So fuck 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.
> You don't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate.
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you always been stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says she who doesn't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate
Click to expand...


Says Shooter Boy who doesn't understand how pandemics work.

Done for today with any more of these ignorant COVID posts. Jeezuz


----------



## jillian

gipper said:


> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.


He’s not being  blamed for the virus, little man. He’s being blamed for his incompetence. 

now be a good boy and run along


----------



## Oddball

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not being  blamed for the virus, little man. He’s being blamed for his incompetence.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along
Click to expand...


----------



## gipper

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not being  blamed for the virus, little man. He’s being blamed for his incompetence.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along
Click to expand...

Oh my sweet Sily Jilly, you blame him for all the dysfunction in your life and in the world. What will you do if he is re-elected? Will the world come to an end?


----------



## DOTR

Denizen said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
Click to expand...


   His re-election is going to break you.


----------



## OldLady

Mac-7 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to hide
> 
> deaths in the US are very low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to where?
> 
> It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think for libs its about winning the next election
> 
> of course for the rest of the public it is only about deaths
> 
> no one fears a mild case of the sniffles
> 
> which is what will happen to most victims of the commie virus
> 
> thats pretty common each winter and it does not crash the economy
> 
> unless CNN and the rest of the lib news media are promoting hysteria for ratings and partisan political reasons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is promoting hysteria, dope.
> Interruptions to daily life are happening. Interruptions to the economy are happening.
> There is nothing either partisan or political in reporting these facts. Perhaps things would be different if we had more timely and accurate data.
> 
> Updated: At Least 63 Colleges Have Canceled In-Person Classes (So Far) Over Coronavirus Fears
> 
> Canceled trips, curtailed festivals: Travel and tourism reel from coronavirus
> 
> The travel industry, a linchpin of the global economy, is suffering its worst shock since 9/11 - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I talked to two Fortune 500 client contacts who are involved with their corporate travel and incentive travel programs yesterday. They are on a total air freeze and one of the companies has everyone working from home.
> 
> Mac doesn't give a rat's ass - Thinks Dear Leader is doing a terrific job. It's only the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was one of the first on this forum to bring up the economic impact of the coronavirus
> 
> and I am one of the few to point out that we need to bring jobs back to America
> 
> The drug industry for instance
> 
> U.S. officials worried about Chinese control of American drug supply
> 
> 
> Antibiotics, which turn life-threatening infections into minor nuisances, are considered the single biggest advance in modern medicine.
> 
> But imagine if the supply of antibiotics to the United States was suddenly cut off.
> 
> 
> American national security officials are worrying about that scenario as they come to grips with this little understood fact: The vast majority of key ingredients for drugs that many Americans rely on are manufactured abroad, mostly in China.
Click to expand...

Yes, but China announced only 10 new cases today.  They've got the beast under control.  So why would we have to worry about not receiving the drugs?


----------



## Denizen

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .



Positive news would be that Donald Trump and Mike Pence were granted political asylum by Russia and have fled the USA.


----------



## Denizen

DOTR said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's resignation or imprisonment would be good news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His re-election is going to break you.
Click to expand...


I am not Uncle Sam. Keep it under your hat.


----------



## Mac-7

OldLady said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to where?
> 
> It's not about deaths, dope. It's about tracking and managing the spread of the disease with minimal interruption to our society.
> 
> 
> 
> I think for libs its about winning the next election
> 
> of course for the rest of the public it is only about deaths
> 
> no one fears a mild case of the sniffles
> 
> which is what will happen to most victims of the commie virus
> 
> thats pretty common each winter and it does not crash the economy
> 
> unless CNN and the rest of the lib news media are promoting hysteria for ratings and partisan political reasons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is promoting hysteria, dope.
> Interruptions to daily life are happening. Interruptions to the economy are happening.
> There is nothing either partisan or political in reporting these facts. Perhaps things would be different if we had more timely and accurate data.
> 
> Updated: At Least 63 Colleges Have Canceled In-Person Classes (So Far) Over Coronavirus Fears
> 
> Canceled trips, curtailed festivals: Travel and tourism reel from coronavirus
> 
> The travel industry, a linchpin of the global economy, is suffering its worst shock since 9/11 - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I talked to two Fortune 500 client contacts who are involved with their corporate travel and incentive travel programs yesterday. They are on a total air freeze and one of the companies has everyone working from home.
> 
> Mac doesn't give a rat's ass - Thinks Dear Leader is doing a terrific job. It's only the flu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was one of the first on this forum to bring up the economic impact of the coronavirus
> 
> and I am one of the few to point out that we need to bring jobs back to America
> 
> The drug industry for instance
> 
> U.S. officials worried about Chinese control of American drug supply
> 
> 
> Antibiotics, which turn life-threatening infections into minor nuisances, are considered the single biggest advance in modern medicine.
> 
> But imagine if the supply of antibiotics to the United States was suddenly cut off.
> 
> 
> American national security officials are worrying about that scenario as they come to grips with this little understood fact: The vast majority of key ingredients for drugs that many Americans rely on are manufactured abroad, mostly in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but China announced only 10 new cases today.  They've got the beast under control.  So why would we have to worry about not receiving the drugs?
Click to expand...

Who knows what might stop the drugs?

any number of things I imagine

its insane that obama allowed a vital national security product to outsourced to china


----------



## Mac-7

Denizen said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Positive news would be that Donald Trump and Mike Pence were granted political asylum by Russia and have fled the USA.
Click to expand...

To be replaced by clowns from the democrat party?

what a horrible thought


----------



## Mac1958

Denizen said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Positive news would be that Donald Trump and Mike Pence were granted political asylum by Russia and have fled the USA.
Click to expand...

Or things could just settle down and turn around fairly soon, even if Trump is in office.
.


----------



## DOTR

M14 Shooter said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around a thousand cased and 32 deaths already Mackey - That's over 3%. I believe you claimed 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckle up - It's gonna get way worse once we start testing in earnest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of infected will go up and the death rate will go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when concerned citizens voiced concerns about how Donald would handle an international crisis? Now we know. This is his Katrina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hopes and prayers have been answered, eh?
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

  Lol. He’s not the first to hopefully opine that virus deaths might be “trumps Katrina”. I’m telling you these people have to be eliminated from all public affairs.


----------



## Denizen

Mac-7 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Positive news would be that Donald Trump and Mike Pence were granted political asylum by Russia and have fled the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be replaced by clowns from the democrat party?
> 
> what a horrible thought
Click to expand...


Your devotion to Donald Trump is unrivaled.


----------



## Mac-7

Denizen said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Positive news would be that Donald Trump and Mike Pence were granted political asylum by Russia and have fled the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be replaced by clowns from the democrat party?
> 
> what a horrible thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your devotion to Donald Trump is unrivaled.
Click to expand...

Your hatred of trump is bad for your mental health


----------



## Denizen

Mac1958 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Positive news would be that Donald Trump and Mike Pence were granted political asylum by Russia and have fled the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or things could just settle down and turn around fairly soon, even if Trump is in office.
> .
Click to expand...


You have revealed Dopey Donald Trump's top-secret virus response plan.


----------



## DOTR

Now this is scary.  

House working quickly to pass stimulus: Rep. John Garamendi — Fox Business


----------



## Denizen

Mac-7 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the market will realize it has over-reacted to this thing soon.
> 
> It's possible that we could literally talk ourselves into a recession, and we're certainly trying.
> 
> What we probably need most is some positive news, and maybe that will wake folks up and calm them down.  But it does have to happen soon.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Positive news would be that Donald Trump and Mike Pence were granted political asylum by Russia and have fled the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be replaced by clowns from the democrat party?
> 
> what a horrible thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your devotion to Donald Trump is unrivaled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hatred of trump is bad for your mental health
Click to expand...


Thanks for sharing your experience and explaining your deviant state of mind.


----------



## M14 Shooter

DrLove said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I didn't see an answer:
> How many people are you willing to have die so Trump loses in November?
> 
> 20 of the 32 US C-19 deaths are patients in a single nursing home facility in King County WA  - kinda skews your 3% death rate, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: They're old anyway ... So fuck 'em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.
> You don't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate.
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you always been stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says she who doesn't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says Shooter Boy who doesn't understand how pandemics work.
Click to expand...

^^^^^
Irony so thick it can't be cut with a chainsaw.


----------



## M14 Shooter

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he’d get blamed for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not being  blamed for the virus, little man. He’s being blamed for his incompetence.
> now be a good boy and run along
Click to expand...

Speaking of which - don't you have some urinals to clean?


----------



## Flash

Denizen said:


> Donald Trump has been feeding the stock market bulls on bullshit and now the market is crashing as the coronavirus exposes Donald Trump's incompetence.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump is now floating payroll tax reductions which will feed the budget deficit demons and render the Federal Government debt uncontrollable.
> 
> The only tools Dopey Donald has left are lies, bullshit, spending and debt, but they won't fix the current coronavirus effect on the economy which is likely to cause a recession as the GDP growth turns negative.
> 
> Dopey "Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus." Honesty and competence are not in Dopey Donald's repertoire.
> 
> Column: Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markets plummet as coronavirus cases climb; Trump will find lies can’t stop a virus
> By REX HUPPKE
> CHICAGO TRIBUNE |
> MAR 09, 2020 | 4:05 PM
> 
> President Donald Trump will soon find lies don’t kill a virus.
> 
> He can deflect and reassure Americans the novel coronavirus outbreak is “totally under control” until his tweeting fingers are raw, but the virus won’t care. It will spread. Viruses are stubborn like that, best contained by honesty and competence, not bluster. ...
Click to expand...



Trump Derangement Syndrome mental illness.  You haz it.


----------



## DrLove

M14 Shooter said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: They're old anyway ... So fuck 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.
> You don't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate.
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you always been stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says she who doesn't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says Shooter Boy who doesn't understand how pandemics work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Irony so thick it can't be cut with a chainsaw.
Click to expand...


Yo Shooter - Hit me with a FACT bullet and perhaps I'll pay attention to your idiocy.


----------



## M14 Shooter

DrLove said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.
> You don't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you always been stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says she who doesn't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says Shooter Boy who doesn't understand how pandemics work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Irony so thick it can't be cut with a chainsaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Shooter - Hit me with a FACT bullet and perhaps I'll pay attention to your idiocy.
Click to expand...

Fact:
You don't understand how 2/3 of US Coronavirus deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate


----------



## DrLove

M14 Shooter said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you always been stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who doesn't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says Shooter Boy who doesn't understand how pandemics work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Irony so thick it can't be cut with a chainsaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Shooter - Hit me with a FACT bullet and perhaps I'll pay attention to your idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact:
> You don't understand how 2/3 of US Coronavirus deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate
Click to expand...


WT-FUCK are you talking about? Yes, older people or those with underlying conditions are more vulnerable to ANY new virus. 

Hopefully President Poopstain and his minions ignoring the threat are the FIRST infected.


----------



## M14 Shooter

DrLove said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who doesn't understand how 2/3 of US deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says Shooter Boy who doesn't understand how pandemics work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Irony so thick it can't be cut with a chainsaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yo Shooter - Hit me with a FACT bullet and perhaps I'll pay attention to your idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact:
> You don't understand how 2/3 of US Coronavirus deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WT-FUCK are you talking about? Yes, older people or those with underlying conditions are more vulnerable to ANY new virus.
Click to expand...

Thank you for further demonstrating you do not understand how 2/3 of US Coronavirus deaths being people from the same building skews the overall death rate


----------

